# Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

Week 1 = 6RM = strength/hypertrophy
Week 2 = 8RM = hypertrophy
Week 3 = 10RM = hypertrophy
Week 4 = 20RM = endurance/recovery
=================================================
Monday and Friday

Weighted Crunch = Rectus Abdominis (Upper)
Bench Press = Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
Incline Bench Press = Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
Dumbbell Bench Press = Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press = Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
Dumbbell Shoulder Press = Anterior Deltoid
Dumbbell 45 Degree Incline Row = Lateral Deltoid
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press = Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension = Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
Trap Bar Romanian Deadlift = Hamstrings
Good Morning = Hamstrings
Barbell Seated Calf Raise = Soleus
=================================================
Tuesday and Saturday

Lying Leg Raise Hip Thrust = Rectus Abdominis (Lower)
Trap Bar Deadlift With Shrug  = Erector Spinae/Trapezius
Trap Bar Squat = Quadriceps
Barbell Seated Reverse Calf Raise = Anterior Tibialis
Trap Bar Row = Back (General) = as recommended by Mr. John Meadows
Dumbbell Bent Over Row = Back (General)
Dumbbell Hammer Curl = Brachioradialis
EZ Bar Reverse Curl = Brachioradialis
Dumbbell Concentration Curl = Brachialis
EZ Bar Curl = Biceps Brachii
=================================================
Abs - 8 sets per week
Chest - 16 sets per week
Shoulders - 12 sets per week
Triceps - 10 sets per week
Legs - 20 sets per week
Calves - 8 sets per week
Back - 16 sets per week
Traps - 6 sets per week
Biceps - 8 sets per week
Forearms - 8 sets per week
=================================================
Currently getting ready to finish Week 3 10RM...


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 19, 2020)

what does rm mean


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> what does rm mean



pretty sure  "rep max"


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> what does rm mean



pretty sure  "rep max"
either that or red meatball


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 19, 2020)

I do nearly the opposite.. start with higher reps less weight and decrease reps as I add weight..10sets of 10 is my staple now..but whatever works for you Brother..


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> what does rm mean



Rep max - trying Trap Bar Romanian so I feel more comfortable attempting 75% of my regular deadlift.

Using this:


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I do nearly the opposite.. start with higher reps less weight and decrease reps as I add weight..10sets of 10 is my staple now..but whatever works for you Brother..



Thank you. I know it is better in general to ramp up the weight but I am still a beginner and when I tried doing that I had too many failed reps/sets. Ramping down allows me to lift heavy and keep going. But I do want to change to ramping up as soon as I can. Right now I would need to lower weight in order to achieve that and that is a cardinal sin.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 19, 2020)

For chest nothing beats 10sets of 10..pick a weight you can easily do 7sets of 10..then just push out the last 3 sets..in 2 or 3 wks you will be happy with the strength and gains..


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> For chest nothing beats 10sets of 10..pick a weight you can easily do 7sets of 10..then just push out the last 3 sets..in 2 or 3 wks you will be happy with the strength and gains..


 I have done 7 sets of 7 at my 7RM before and my chest felt great afterwards. Might try that 10 sets of 10 some day soon. Right now I am trying to throw as much variety at my muscles as I can to see how they respond.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 19, 2020)

Glad to see you started a journal.  Mine really helps me to keep myself focused and accountable.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Glad to see you started a journal.  Mine really helps me to keep myself focused and accountable.



This is my first time. Unsure about format or does everybody just do whatever?

I could list my supplements if anyone feels like reading the scroll that would surely follow.

Diet would not be an issue I guess.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> This is my first time. Unsure about format or does everybody just do whatever?
> 
> I could list my supplements if anyone feels like reading the scroll that would surely follow.
> 
> Diet would not be an issue I guess.



I think it would be more beneficial for you to post your diet rather than supps. Many here can, and will help you with your diet to get you on track to your goals.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 19, 2020)

Friday 06-19-20

Wake Up:

Meijer True Goodness Organic Steel Cut Oats - 0.5 cups
Meijer True Goodness Organic Frozen Blueberries - 1 Tbsp
Meijer True Goodness Organic Frozen Blackberries - 1 Tbsp
Anthony's Organic Ceylon Cinnamon - 1 tsp
Fresh Roasted Coffee LLC Organic Colombian Sierra Nevada Coffee - 2 cups
Now Sports Men's Active Multivitamin - 3
Meijer Plant-Based Digestive Enzymes - 1 (temporary to relieve gas/bloat due to protein powder)
Meijer 35 Billion Probiotic - 1 (temporary to relieve gas/bloat due to protein powder)
Sports Research Vitamin K2 - 1
Viva Naturals Omega 3 Fish Oil - 1

Pre-Workout:

Now Sports Creatine Monohydrate - 1.5 tsp
Now L-Arganine - 1
Muscle Feast L-Citrulline - 1 scoop
Now Sports Beta-Alanine - 0.5 tsp

Workout:

Weighted Crunch = 2 x 10
Bench Press = 2 x 10
Incline Bench Press = 2 x 10
Dumbbell Bench Press = 2 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press = 2 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press = 2 x 10

Intra-Workout:

Now Sports Creatine Monohydrate - 1.5 tsp
Now Sports L-Glutamine - 2.0 tsp
Now Glucosamine - 1
Youtheory Collagen - 1
Muscle Feast L-Glycine - 1 scoop

Workout:

Dumbbell 45 Degree Incline Row = 2 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press = 2 x 10
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension = 3 x 10
Trap Bar Romanian Deadlift = 3 x 10
Leg Curl = 2 x 10
Barbell Seated Calf Raise = 2 x 10

Post Workout

Meijer True Goodness Organic Whole Vitamin D Milk - 1 cup
Meijer True Goodness Organic Cage Free Brown Egg - 1 raw
Sliced and Frozen Organic Banana - 1 (food processor)
Now Sports Non-GMO Chocolate Whey Protein Isolate - 1 scoop (almost gone - NOT recommended!)
Muscle Feast EAAs - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Leucine - 1 scoop
Dave's Killer Non-GMO Blueberry Bagel - 1 (butter)


----------



## Jin (Jun 20, 2020)

Small point: cooked eggs provide more digestible protein than raw eggs.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 20, 2020)

I like the effort here but I can't imagine being able to keep up a log with this much informational breakdown. It is very rare to have this complete of a log kept up for an extended period of time and by rare, I have never seen it happen.

I would suggest logging the basics like calories for diet and exercises with sets and reps. Maybe some pics and videos from time to time. Keep it simple.

Its your log but just wanted to throw out suggestions to help to maintain this log for the long haul.

Good Luck


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Test Boosters:

NatureBell DHEA - 1 (...for us old farts who can barely get by without our walker and our cheese whiz)
Tribe Organics KSM-66 Ashwagandha - 2
Now Sports ZMA - 1

Lunch:

La Banderita 100% Whole Wheat 8" Flour Tortillas - 6
Ground Beef with Taco Seasoning - 1 cup
Meijers Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese  - 1 cup
Earthbound Farm Organic Spinach Leaves - 1 cup
Valentina Salsa Picante Hot Sauce - 2 Tbsp


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I like the effort here but I can't imagine being able to keep up a log with this much informational breakdown. It is very rare to have this complete of a log kept up for an extended period of time and by rare, I have never seen it happen.
> 
> I would suggest logging the basics like calories for diet and exercises with sets and reps. Maybe some pics and videos from time to time. Keep it simple.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate the advice. 

Not much of a problem. I keep separate excel spreadsheets for my workout and supplements. Just organized I guess.

As far as pics and videos, they might be rare because I do not own a smartphone.

I use a computer I built for pretty much everything.

Don't really track calories or protein. I just try to learn all I can and try to use what I learn.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Small point: cooked eggs provide more digestible protein than raw eggs.



Well you know the Italian Stallion Rocky Balboa highly recommends raw eggs. 

Adrian was a little grossed out, but Cuff and Link didn't seem to mind too much. 

Seriously though, thank you for the good info. Something I didn't even think to check.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Midnight Snack:

Chemyo MK-677 - 25mg


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Midnight Snack:
> 
> Chemyo MK-677 - 25mg



you'd be better off with a fat bowl of cereal imo


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you'd be better off with a fat bowl of cereal imo



Well Mr. John Meadows said it works so that's good enough for me. 

Just takes a few months to see peak results. 

Anyway I'm already seeing results, mostly in my arms and back.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well Mr. John Meadows said it works so that's good enough for me.
> 
> Just takes a few months to see peak results.
> 
> Anyway I'm already seeing results, mostly in my arms and back.



does it work, yea sure, it does something, does it do all the things it claims, not even close.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Forgot to add...

Dinner:

Mario Pimiento Stuffed Spanish Olives - 8
Meijer True Goodness Sprouted & Ancient Grain Blend Rotini - 1 cup
Meijer True Goodness Organic Roasted Garlic Pasta Sauce - 0.5 cup
Ground Beef - 1 cup
Meijer Parmesan Cheese - 0.5 cup

Dessert:

Organic Red Grapes - 8
Bolthouse Farms 100% Pomegranate Juice (no added sugar) - 1 shot glass


----------



## TODAY (Jun 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday 06-19-20
> 
> Wake Up:
> 
> ...


This is frivolous, but I do enjoy the image of a man trying to measure EXACTLY one tablespoon of berries.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

TODAY said:


> This is frivolous, but I do enjoy the image of a man trying to measure EXACTLY one tablespoon of berries.



LOL whatever comes out of the bag on the spoon! 

Blueberries = dietary fiber
Blackberries = myostatin inhibitor


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Wake Up:






Fresh Roasted Coffee LLC Organic Colombian Sierra Nevada Coffee - 2 cups
Meijer 35 Billion Probiotic - 1 (temporary to relieve gas/bloat due to protein powder)
Meijer Plant-Based Digestive Enzymes - 1 (temporary to relieve gas/bloat due to protein powder)
Now Sports Men's Active Multivitamin - 3
Sports Research Vitamin K2 - 1
Viva Naturals Omega 3 Fish Oil - 1


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> does it work, yea sure, it does something, does it do all the things it claims, not even close.



ive seen some people respond extremely well to mk, unfortunately alot of it can be completely bunk. It certainly can raise igf levels 100-200 points. the main thing is to make sure you keep on top of your blood glucose levels with a monitor, it can really seem to trash them for some, though there are exceptions. Id make sure to use berberine and possibly a good all around gda (glucose disposal agent) product along with it just to stay safe.

With that said you can get good hgh and run it at 2iu a day for a similar price if you have the right source. I'd prefer to go that route but some people will respond better to mk so not a bad idea to try both separately, get bloods and compare.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> ive seen some people respond extremely well to mk, unfortunately alot of it can be completely bunk. It certainly can raise igf levels 100-200 points. the main thing is to make sure you keep on top of your blood glucose levels with a monitor, it can really seem to trash them for some, though there are exceptions. Id make sure to use berberine and possibly a good all around gda (glucose disposal agent) product along with it just to stay safe.
> 
> With that said you can get good hgh and run it at 2iu a day for a similar price if you have the right source. I'd prefer to go that route but some people will respond better to mk so not a bad idea to try both separately, get bloods and compare.



Thank you so much for your valuable input. Chemyo is a good source, researched for a few months before choosing them.

A few days ago I placed an order for Toniq Berberine. Was looking at GDAs too...sounds like very good advice.

Would love to find good sources for hgh and other stuff. All in good time I guess.

Probably need to do one more cut cycle and then I will start looking at getting a gym membership.

Right now I am making good progress bulking and not about to throw a wrench into that! 

Willing to do whatever it takes to become well built and defined. Hard work first and foremost.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 20, 2020)

I wish I could be as dedicated as you..with my schedule now I have to really push to eat right..Good Luck..keep up the work


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Just arrived:

Incognito Epicatechin - myostatin inhibitor - took 1

Going to let it absorb before taking my pre-workout supps...

My top 3 most recommended supplements so far:

1. Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Whey Protein Isolate - HIGHLY recommended! I have a refferal link but not sure if that is allowed here.
2. Water - Clearly Filtered Water Pitcher - seems like a no brainer but learned this is VERY important.
3. Muscle Feast Creapure Creatine Monohydrate - TOP notch and third party batch tested on Labdoor, so is their protein by the way.

Can't wait to finish my old junk so I can start my new stuff! Almost want to throw it away but I am not a wasteful person.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Too anxious to lift! Couldn't wait any longer...

Pre-Workout:

Now L-Arganine - 1
Muscle Feast L-Citrulline - 1 scoop
Now Sports Creatine Monohydrate - 1.5 tsp
Now Sports Beta-Alanine - 0.5 tsp
Now Sports BCAAs - 4
Bolthouse Farms 100% Pomegranate Juice (no added sugar) - 1 shot glass


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I wish I could be as dedicated as you..with my schedule now I have to really push to eat right..Good Luck..keep up the work



Thank you very much. Good luck to you too.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 20, 2020)

Start slow with the berberine. Doses as low as 500mg 3x/day gave me apocalyptic farts.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Start slow with the berberine. Doses as low as 500mg 3x/day gave me apocalyptic farts.



Well I think the capsules are 500mg but was only planning to take one a day.

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 20, 2020)

Workout:

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques
x 20

Trap Bar Deadlift With Shrug - Compound - Pull - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
3 x 10

Trap Bar Squat - Compound - Push - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
2 x 10

Trap Bar Row - Compound - Pull - Back (General), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
4 x 10

Dumbbell Reverse Calf Raise - Isolated - Pull - Tibialis Anterior
2 x 10


Intra-Workout:

Now Sports Creatine Monohydrate - 1.5 tsp
Now Sports L-Glutamine - 2.0 tsp
Now Glucosamine - 1
Youtheory Collagen - 1
Muscle Feast L-Glycine - 1 scoop
Now Sports BCAAs - 4
Fruit Of The Earth Wild Berry Aloe Vera Juice - 1 shot glass

Dumbbell Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
4 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
2 x 10

EZ Bar Reverse Curl - Isolated - Pull - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
2 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
2 x 10

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
2 x 10

Post Workout:

Meijer True Goodness Organic Whole Vitamin D Milk - 1 cup
Sliced and Frozen Organic Banana - 1 (food processor)
Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Whey Protein Isolate - Chocolate - 1 scoop (HIGHLY recommended!)
Muscle Feast Whole Oat Powder - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast EAA - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Leucine - 1 scoop


By now you are probably wondering where all my food for the day is...getting ready to eat a Cheat Meal...

Giordano's Double Italian Sausage Pizza - 6 slices


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 21, 2020)

Back to healthy...

Test Boosters:

NatureBell DHEA - 1
Tribe Organics KSM-66 Ashwagandha - 2
Now Sports ZMA - 1

Dinner:

Mario Pimiento Stuffed Spanish Olives - 8
Meijer True Goodness Sprouted & Ancient Grain Blend Rotini - 1 cup
Meijer True Goodness Organic Roasted Garlic Pasta Sauce - 0.5 cup
Ground Beef - 1 cup
Meijer Parmesan Cheese - 0.5 cup

Dessert:

Organic Red Grapes - 8
Bolthouse Farms 100% Pomegranate Juice (no added sugar) - 1 shot glass


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 21, 2020)

Midnight Snack:

Chemyo MK-677 - 25mg
Incognito Epicatechin - 1
Now Sports BCAAs - 4


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 21, 2020)

Wake Up:

Fresh Roasted Coffee LLC Organic Colombian Sierra Nevada Coffee - 2 cups
Now Sports Men's Active Multivitamin - 1
Sports Research Vitamin K2 - 1
Viva Naturals Omega 3 Fish Oil - 1

Breakfast:

Dave's Killer Non-GMO Blueberry Bagel - 1 (with butter)
Organic Banana - 1


Need more protein for tomorrow...might do a shake.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 21, 2020)

Dinner:

La Banderita 100% Whole Wheat 8" Flour Tortillas - 6
Ground Beef with Taco Seasoning - 1 cup
Meijers Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese  - 1 cup
Earthbound Farm Organic Spinach Leaves - 1 cup
Valentina Salsa Picante Hot Sauce - 2 Tbsp


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 23, 2020)

Monday and Thursday

Weighted Crunch - 3 x 20
Bench Press - Compound - 6 x 20
Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 3 x 20
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 20


Tuesday and Friday

Lying Leg Hip Raise - 3 x 20
Barbell Squat - 3 x 20
Leg Extension - 3 x 20
Leg Curl With Pillow Under Quads For Extra-Cushiony Cozy Cotton Comfort - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Single Leg Reverse Calf Raise - 3 x 20


Wednesday and Saturday

Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 3 x 20
Dumbbell 45 Degree Incline Row - 3 x 20
Trap Bar Deadlift With 3 Second Paused Shrug - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Concentration Curl - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 3 x 20
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 20

Will see if I survive the week...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Leg Curl With Pillow Under Quads For Extra-Cushiony Cozy Cotton Comfort - 3 x 20



Lol, you carrying yout pillow around the gym or working out at home still?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol, you carrying yout pillow around the gym or working out at home still?



LOL - still at home. I have a Gold's Gym XRS 20 Olympic Bench and it hurts the front of my quads when laying on my belly do leg curls.

Otherwise it is a pretty great bench for anyone who needs something budget friendly.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 24, 2020)

Halftime Report:

Okay so for me this log is about keeping it 100.

Put away most my Now Sports supplements as an emergency back up generator.

Suffice it to say that I am doing mostly Muscle Feast for supplements now.

Going to skip listing diet and supplements but will answer any questions in future.

Successfully completed all lifts for first 3 days except for calves. 

Which I guess I should not beat myself up over since I only started training calves about 3 months ago.

Had to reduce weight on concentration curls. Started off strong but 3 sets of 20 did me in.

Deadlifts I ended up having to do shrugs separate. I love deadlifts, they are probably my favorite. They do get me out of breath though.

Completed all 60 deadlifts and 3 second shrugs x 60...after which I _feel _different.

I guess maybe it is those type 1 muscle fibers getting recruited.

Going to make a few mid-week adjustments.

Barbell Seated Calf Raises only on calves...which are on fire by the way!

 At 3 x 20 reps I feel deadlifts more so in my legs than in my back. For now might move deadlifts to leg day.

Wish I could do more curl variations, but I feel like I am neglecting if I swap out any of my main 3.

Want to try to work in The Amazing Spider-Man Curls while wearing my Spider-Man pajamas. 

https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBProneInclineCurl


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 26, 2020)

Weighted Crunch - 3 x 20
Bench Press - 6 x 20
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 27, 2020)

After 60 squats, failed 60 calf raises, and 60 deadlifts...could not walk right for 2~3 days.

Was forced to skip leg day. There is a fine line between ambitious and insanity! 


Trap Bar Deadlift - 3 x 20
Dumbbell Concentration Curl - 2 x 20
Hammer Bar Curl - 2 x 20
The Amazing Spider-Man Curl - 2 x 20 ...my spidey sense is tingling
Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curl - 2 x 20


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 29, 2020)

Leg day is the only day I have to be real careful with because it's a fine line for me between doing enough and doing too much. Overtraining legs is the worst. No other muscle group for me is so succeptible to that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> After 60 squats, failed 60 calf raises, and 60 deadlifts...could not walk right for 2~3 days.
> 
> Was forced to skip leg day. There is a fine line between ambitious and insanity!
> 
> ...



lol i'll never forget the time i went to go see hell yea with an exgf, she got shitfaced and caused a scene we ended up having to leave right before they went on. :32 (8):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol i'll never forget the time i went to go see hell yea with an exgf, she got shitfaced and caused a scene we ended up having to leave right before they went on. :32 (8):



That would SUCK!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Leg day is the only day I have to be real careful with because it's a fine line for me between doing enough and doing too much. Overtraining legs is the worst. No other muscle group for me is so succeptible to that.



Yeah I found out the hard way. Still learning but at least I finished strong.

Decided to go back to a simple 3 day and when I get to 12 on last set increase weight.

There were some benefits to lifting lighter but I need to focus on building muscle.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2020)

Monday - 06-29-20 - 90 minutes

Bench Press - 2 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 2 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Shoulder Raise - 1 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Shoulder Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 1 x 10
Light Bar Pullover - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 1 x 10
Hammer Bar Triceps Extension - 1 x 10
Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Internal Rotation (on floor) - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 1, 2020)

Wednesday - 07-01-20 - 90 minutes

Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 2 x 10
Lying Leg Raise - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Side Bend - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Lying Hip Abduction - 1 x 10
Barbell Squat - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Alternating Side Lunge - 2 x 10
Barbell Deadlift - 2 x 10
Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 2 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Straight Leg Deadlift - 2 x 10
Leg Extension - 1 x 10
Leg Curl - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 3, 2020)

Friday - 07-03-20 - 120 minutes

Barbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 10
Barbell Rear Delt Raise - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Rear Delt Row - 2 x 10
Trap Bar Shrug - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Upright Shoulder External Rotation - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Raise - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Upright Row - 2 x 10
Barbell Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Concentration Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 1 x 10
Barbell Reverse Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 1 x 10
Light Bar Reverse Wrist Curl - 1 x 10
Light Bar Wrist Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Pronation - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Supination - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 6, 2020)

Monday - 07-06-20 - 90 minutes






Bench Press - 2 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 2 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Shoulder Raise - 1 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Shoulder Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 1 x 10
Light Bar Pullover - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 1 x 10
Hammer Bar Triceps Extension - 1 x 10
Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Internal Rotation (on floor) - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 8, 2020)

Wednesday - 07-08-20 - 90 minutes






Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 2 x 10
Lying Leg Raise - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Side Bend - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Lying Hip Abduction - 1 x 10
Barbell Squat - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Alternating Side Lunge - 2 x 10
Barbell Deadlift - 2 x 10
Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 2 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Straight Leg Deadlift - 2 x 10
Leg Extension - 1 x 10
Leg Curl - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 10, 2020)

Friday - 07-10-20 - 110 minutes






Barbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 10
Barbell Rear Delt Raise - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Rear Delt Row - 2 x 10
Trap Bar Shrug - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Upright Shoulder External Rotation - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Raise - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Upright Row - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Concentration Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 1 x 10
EZ Bar Reverse Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 1 x 10
Light Bar Reverse Wrist Curl - 1 x 10
Light Bar Wrist Curl - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Pronation - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Supination - 1 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 10, 2020)

I like all the diversity in your workouts man.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you! 

The more detailed version:

Monday

Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBBenchPress

Barbell Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralClavicular/BBInclineBenchPress

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBCloseGripBenchPress

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (8) - Deltoid (Anterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBShoulderPress

Dumbbell Incline Shoulder Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Serratus Anterior, Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/SerratusAnterior/DBInclineShoulderRaise

Dumbbell One Arm Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (12) - Deltoid (Anterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Obliques, Psoas major, Iliocastalis lumborum, Iliocastalis thoracis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBOneArmShoulderPress

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBPullover

Light Bar Pullover - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Latissimus Dorsi, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Triceps (Long Head), Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Pectoralis Minor
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/BBPullover

Dumbbell Kickback - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBKickback

Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBTriExt

Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBLyingTriExt

Dumbbell Shoulder Internal Rotation (on floor) - Isolated - Pull - (6) - Subscapularis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Anterior)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Subscapularis/DBInternalRotationFloor


Wed

Dumbbell Push Sit Up - Compound - Push - (6) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femoris, Sartorius, Obliques
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/DBPushSitUp

Lying Leg Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWLyingLegHipRaise

Dumbbell Side Bend - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Obliques, Quadratus lumborum, Psoas major, Iliocastalis lumborum, Iliocastalis thoracis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Obliques/DBSideBend

Dumbbell Lying Hip Abduction - Isolated - Push - (4) - Hip Abductors, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Gluteus Medius, Gluteus Minimus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/HipAbductor/DBLyingHipAbduction

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSquat

Dumbbell Alternating Side Lunge - Compound - Push - (5) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus (lead leg), Adductors (extended leg), Soleus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSideLunge

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (6) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift

Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (4) - Hamstrings, Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift

Dumbbell One Arm Straight Leg Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (6) - Erector Spinae, Obliques, Quadratus lumborum, Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/DBOneArmStraightLegDeadlift

Leg Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Quadriceps
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/LVLegExtensionH

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/LVLyingLegCurlH


Friday

Barbell Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

Dumbbell Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/DBBentOverRow

Barbell Rear Delt Raise - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Deltoid (Posterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Upper - Part II), Levator Scapulae, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Wrist Flexors
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/BBRearDeltRaise

Dumbbell Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Rhomboids
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBRearDeltRow

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/TBShrug

Dumbbell Upright Shoulder External Rotation - Isolated - Pull - (4) - Teres Minor, Infraspinatus, Deltoid (Posterior), Supraspinatus
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/DBUprightExternalRotation

Dumbbell Raise - Compound - Pull - (11) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Posterior), Supraspinatus, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBRaises

Dumbbell Upright Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBUprightRow

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/BBCurl

Dumbbell Incline Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/DBInclineCurl

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl

Dumbbell Spider Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBProneInclineCurl

EZ Bar Reverse Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/BBReverseCurl

Dumbbell Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/DBHammerCurl

Light Bar Reverse Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Extensors
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/WristExtensors/BBReverseWristCurl

Light Bar Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Flexors
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/WristFlexors/BBWristCurl

Dumbbell Seated Pronation - Isolated - Push - (1) - Pronators
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Pronators/DBSeatedPronation

Dumbbell Seated Supination - Isolated - Pull - (2) - Supinators
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Supinators/DBSeatedSupination


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The more detailed version:
> 
> ...



Someone had some time on his hands! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 11, 2020)

Dude I almost pulled this thread up in the hotel gym to find some creative back workouts!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude I almost pulled this thread up in the hotel gym to find some creative back workouts!



Ended up narrowing it down to the most effective exercises and doing more sets. 

But...now I came back just to copy this workout because I feel like I was making the best progress with all this variety.

Maybe the muscles like variety?

My mama always said muscles are like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2020)

Monday - 08-17-20






Chest - Lats - Triceps

Bench Press - 130.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 105.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 80.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Shoulder Press - 32.5 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Chest Fly - 65.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 32.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Light Bar Pullover - 32.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 17.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - 57.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 57.5 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2020)

My workout when I started about 13 months ago...

Sit Ups = 1 x 10
Barbell Curls - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10
Bench Press - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 19, 2020)

Wednesday - 08-19-20






Abs and Legs

Lying Leg Raise - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 40.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Side Bend - 40.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Squat - 130.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 105.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 130.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Good Morning - 65.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Hip Thrust - 65.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Seated Calf Raise - 65.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Leg Curl - 65.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2020)

How to Determine Volume

Multiply weight x sets x reps.

300.0 lbs - 3 x 5 = 4500
150.0 lbs - 3 x 10 = 4500

200.0 lbs - 3 x 5 = 3000
100.0 lbs - 3 x 10 = 3000


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2020)

Friday - 08-21-20

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (6) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
130.0 lbs (42.50 lbs x 2) x 10
130.0 lbs (42.50 lbs x 2) x 10
130.0 lbs (42.50 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
130.0 lbs (42.50 lbs x 2) x 10
130.0 lbs (42.50 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/TBShrug

Barbell Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
85.0 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 10
85.0 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 10
85.0 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

Dumbbell Raise - Compound - Pull - (11) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Posterior), Supraspinatus, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBRaises

45 Degree Incline Dumbbell Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
65.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 4) x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/DBLyingRow

Dumbbell Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
45.0 lbs (21.25 lbs x 2) x 10
45.0 lbs (21.25 lbs x 2) x 10
45.0 lbs (21.25 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/DBBentOverRow

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
60.0 lbs (22.50 lbs x 2) x 10
60.0 lbs (22.50 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/BBCurl

Dumbbell Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/DBHammerCurl

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl

Dumbbell Standing Preacher Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBStandingPreacherCurl


Bars
Olympic Bar = 45 lbs
Olympic Hex Bar = 45 lbs
Hammer Bar = 15.0 lbs
Standard Barbell = 15.0 lbs
EZ Curl Bar = 12.5 lbs
Dumbbell x 2 = 5.0 lbs
Dumbbell x 1 = 2.5 lbs
Light Bar = 0 lb


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 23, 2020)

US Navy Body Fat Calculator - 08-22-20 - 8:27pm


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 24, 2020)

Monday - 08-24-20

Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 45.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Bench Press - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 35.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Light Bar Pullover - 35.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 25, 2020)

Tuesday - 08-25-20

Lying Leg Raise with Hip Thrust and Dragon Flag - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 135.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Seated Calf Raise - 67.5 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 26, 2020)

Wednesday - 08-26-20

Dumbbell Side Bend - 42.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Trap Bar Deadlift - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Trap Bar Deadlift - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 10
45 Degree Incline Dumbbell Row - 70.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 30.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Preacher Curl - 30.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 26, 2020)

Eh get some calipers instead of using the Navy’s calculator


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah I think there are too many factors (like body shape) to take into account that would make that innacurate. With calipers, you are measuring your actual bodyfat. 

Everyone is different and carries bodyfat differently.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 27, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Eh get some calipers instead of using the Navy’s calculator



"The water displacement test is the most accurate way to determine body fat percent, but the Navy Body Fat test is accurate within 1-3% for most people."

They appear to be accurate within approximately 3%. I can live with that.

The initial research behind the Navy calculations can be found HERE


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I think there are too many factors (like body shape) to take into account that would make that innacurate. With calipers, you are measuring your actual bodyfat.
> 
> Everyone is different and carries bodyfat differently.



Here’s a rundown of the methods we typically have available to us for measuring body fat, from most to least accurate. The numbers given are the individual error rates that have been observed:

1. Autopsy
2. DEXA scan. ~5%
3. The US Navy Body Fat Calculator ~3–4% (Convenient, free.)
4. BodPod / Underwater weighing, Up to 5–6% (Expensive, inconvenient.)
5. Body-fat caliper measurements. Skilled practitioner, ~3%. Non-skilled practitioner ~5%.
6. Bioelectrical Impedance Analysis (BIA) machines. Up to 8%.

https://rippedbody.com/how-calculate-body-fat-percentage/


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 27, 2020)

For anyone who cares:

Decided to try 6 days a week again. So far been hanging in there. Will see how I feel towards end of week.

Still juggling exercises around. May do squats and deadlifts 3 x 10 of each on leg day since the muscles they hit are so similar.

I might still do 1 set of deadlifts before biceps.

As far as weight, I have been easing myself slowly into heavier weight because of an old wrist injury (bench press) and some knee pain (squats/DL).

But I also might try some heavier weight here and there just to see what I can do.

Need to look into knee braces and maybe some wrist tape or really good gloves that have the wrist built-in.

Looking for a quick and easy way to measure my daily intake of protein, etc. on a PC (no dumbphone). 

That's what's up with me.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 27, 2020)

Thursday - 08-27-20

Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 45.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Bench Press - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - 60.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 60.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> For anyone who cares:
> 
> Decided to try 6 days a week again. So far been hanging in there. Will see how I feel towards end of week.
> 
> ...



I forgot are you natural or no? What about age? I didn't see it in your log.

I did 6 days a week probably from start to 9 months in, all natural. I got really strong (relatively speaking for me of course lol) and was in some of my best shape towards the end of that time period. 

By 6-9 months of it though my muscles had adapted, and I never got sore or progressed further no matter how much volume I added. Looking back now, my diet was insufficient for that volume of work. But it also grew tiring and frustrating working that hard and not progressing further.

Not trying to give any specific advice here, just sharing my experience with a 6 day workout routine. It might be a good thing to try for a while.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I forgot are you natural or no? What about age? I didn't see it in your log.
> 
> I did 6 days a week probably from start to 9 months in, all natural. I got really strong (relatively speaking for me of course lol) and was in some of my best shape towards the end of that time period.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I really appreciate your advice.

I guess you could say I am natty...but doing LGD-4033 daily. 48 years old. 

Would love to do AAS and/or test but not sure where to start or reliable source.

Still switching stuff around with my workout. Most troubling thing for me is stubborn belly fat that has not gone away in over a year of heavy resistance training.

My body is already telling me I need more recovery time. So I decided to do weights 3x a week again and do high intensity interval training 2x a week. Weekend recovery.

Starting in September my diet will be this until I get my body fat down:

breakfast = whey protein isolate shake + egg + highly branched cyclic dextrin
lunch = beef and brussel sprouts + white button mushrooms, onions, and minced garlic sauteed in olive oil
dinner = casein protein shake + egg + oats


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 28, 2020)

Cronometer, which is what I use, has a PC version.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Cronometer, which is what I use, has a PC version.



Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 28, 2020)

Friday - 08-28-20

Lying Leg Raise with Hip Thrust and Dragon Flag - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 70.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Good Morning - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Leg Curl - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 29, 2020)

Saturday - 08-29-20

Dumbbell Side Bend - 42.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Barbell Rear Delt Row - 90.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Trap Bar Shrug - 135.0 lbs - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 60.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Concentration Curl - 30.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 29, 2020)

Keep it up man!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 29, 2020)

Next week:

Monday - chest and triceps
Tuesday - abs
Wednesday - legs
Thursday - abs
Friday - back and biceps
Saturday - rest
Sunday - rest

Still planning to lift heavier on compounds.

Planning to lower weight on many lifts and do more reps.

Going to get body fat percentage down.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2020)

Monday - 08-31-20

Bench Press (heavy - type 2 muscle fibers) - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Bench Press (light - type 1 muscle fibers) - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 25
Dumbbell Fly - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 15
Dumbbell Pullover - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 15
Dumbbell Kickback- 12.5 lbs - 1 x 15
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - 50.0 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Good job man. I'm a big Metallica fan btw, went to see them in Houston a few years back and they were incredible, still killing it after all these years.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job man. I'm a big Metallica fan btw, went to see them in Houston a few years back and they were incredible, still killing it after all these years.



That's cool! I mostly listen to their first 3 albums. Cliff Burton fan! There are some songs I liked off of Garage Days, And Justice For All, and their self-titled black album. After that I kind of lost track. I'm probably a bigger fan of Megadeth. Got to see them in Peoria, IL one summer pretty close. Saw Slayer in Chicago in 1986 at the Aragon Ballroom. The chairs were bolted to the ground like you would find at a movie cinema. The Slayer fans were ripping the chairs out of the floor and throwing them...it was pretty crazy!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 1, 2020)

Tuesday - 09-01-20

High Intensity Sprint - 30 seconds
Lying Leg Hip Raise - Rectus Abdominis (Lower) - 1 x 25
45 Degree Decline Broomstick Twist - Obliques - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Push Sit Up - Rectus Abdominis (Upper) - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2020)

Wednesday - 09-02-20

Barbell Squat - Compound - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Deadlift - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Seated Calf Raise - 75.0 lbs - 1 x 25
Leg Extension -100.0 lbs - 1 x 25
Leg Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 3, 2020)

Thursday - 09-03-20

High Intensity Sprint - 50 seconds
Lying Leg Hip Raise - Rectus Abdominis (Lower) - 1 x 25
45 Degree Incline Broomstick Twist - Obliques - 1 x 25
Arms Extended Crunch - Rectus Abdominis (Upper) - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2020)

Friday - 09-04-20

45 Degree Incline Broomstick Twist - 3 x 10
45 Degree Incline DB Row - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Bent Over Row - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 10
TB Shrug with Five Second Hold - 125.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Waiters Curl - 40.0 lbs - 1 x 20
DB Standing Preacher Curl - 20.0 lbs - 1 x 15
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 40.0 lbs - 1 x 20
DB Offset Reverse Curl - 40.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 6, 2020)

Good job man


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

Monday - 09-07-20

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Military Press - 50.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Bench Press - 70.0 lbs - 3 x 25
Bench Press - 140.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Push Up - 3 x 10
Bench Dip - 3 x 10
Close Grip Push Up - 2 x 10
Incline Dumbbell Kickback - 12.5 lbs - 1 x 25
Incline Hammer Bar Triceps Extension - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

How Much Muscle Can You Build? (CALCULATE THIS!) - Jeff has a 6 inch wrist!





Ectomorph, Mesomorph, Endomorph - Which are Best for Bodybuilding & Powerlifting?


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2020)

I think I dated the Ectomorph chick once. :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I think I dated the Ectomorph chick once. :32 (18):



I used to look like an ectomorph chick.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> How Much Muscle Can You Build? (CALCULATE THIS!) - Jeff has a 6 inch wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, Jeff Cavalier was one of the people I was thinking about when we started talking about ectomorph types. Apparently he has 6.25" wrists. He's got a great build in my opinion.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You know, Jeff Cavalier was one of the people I was thinking about when we started talking about ectomorph types. Apparently he has 6.25" wrists. He's got a great build in my opinion.



Agree and I think he's shorter than us too, but his muscles look pretty ripped for being a smaller frame guy. Jesse his camera guy was skinny as hell and even he has some biceps now. I've seen many of the guys who do bodybuilding shows way overweight when they are bulking. Then they start cutting and race to lose all the fat before their next show.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to look like an ectomorph chick.



Shannon, is that you? :32 (6):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Shannon, is that you? :32 (6):



Bwahahaha, thank god I never had trannie inclinations.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

Scary Mary! 

Anywho this is me taken just a minute ago. I will try to get some better angles later...

View attachment 10446


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2020)

*crickets chirping* :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 8, 2020)

Allright dude! You're looking good. This road is all about progress. Keep it up!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 8, 2020)

More pics...Mr. Yuk says no!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 8, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - 09-07-20
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> ...



Was a killer workout.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 9, 2020)

Wednesday - 09-09-20

Legs and Abs

Bruised bottom of foot near heel just before leg day, hurts like a bitch.

Me compromising with myself:

Skip workout...no way.
Skip legs and just do abs...maybe.
Do limited legs and then do abs...yeah okay.

BB Squat - 140.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - quads
DB Straight Leg Deadlift - 70.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - hams
Lying Leg Hip Raise - 3 x 10 - lower abs
Twisting Sit Up - 3 x 10 - obliques
Sit Up - 3 x 10 - upper abs


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2020)

That's good man, moving up in weight on those squats!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good man, moving up in weight on those squats!



Bumping up my biggest lifts 5 pounds every 2 weeks without fail...so far...

If I do fail the final set then I just wait until I get 2 weeks where I can complete every rep.

Just want to give my wrists, knees, and ankles time to adapt.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

Friday - 09-11-20

Back and Biceps

TB Deadlift - 140.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - lower back/erector spinae
TB Shrug with Five Second Hold -  140.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - upper traps
BB Bent Over Row - 100.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - back
BB Rear Delt Row - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - posterior delts
DB Lateral Raise - 50.0 lbs - 3 x 10 - lateral delts
EZ Bar Strict Curl - 75.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - biceps brachii long head
EZ Bar Reverse Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - brachioradialis
DB Standing Preacher Curl - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - biceps brachii short head
DB Incline Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - biceps brachii long head
DB Spider Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10 - brachialis
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 8 - brachioradialis


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2020)

Monday - 09-14-20

Back

TB Deadlift - 140.0 lbs - 2 x 10
TB Shrug with Five Second Hold - 140.0 lbs - 1 x 10
BB Bent Over Row - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10
BB Rear Delt Row - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10
DB Lateral Raise - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB 45 Degree Incline Rear Delt Lateral Raise - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10






My old serratus injury has been nagging me with pain all weekend. Happens from heavy shoulder work. So...since I am switching to 6 days, I reduced weight on many lifts, max 9 sets total for any given day. Going to try to get used to lifting 6 days a week first and then increase weight and sets gradually as the pain subsides. I hate not lifting. Increasing my food, protein, and carb intake which was way too low. Going for that Ronnie Coleman look. YEAH BUD-EEE! :32 (19):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 14, 2020)

Good job man, be careful with that old injury.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job man, be careful with that old injury.



Thanks man!

Sometimes I could swear it was a back muscle injury or at least the serratus posterior because the pain is in the back under the right shoulder blade near the spine. But when I explored kinesiologist tests and videos on how to rehab injured muscles, the serratus anterior tests and stretches were the only ones that worked. Every expert I could find said 6 weeks to recover. Possible I needed a little longer due to me being older. But by that time I was dying to get back into lifting.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Sometimes I could swear it was a back muscle injury or at least the serratus posterior because the pain is in the back under the right shoulder blade near the spine. But when I explored kinesiologist tests and videos on how to rehab injured muscles, the serratus anterior tests and stretches were the only ones that worked. Every expert I could find said 6 weeks to recover. Possible I needed a little longer due to me being older. But by that time I was dying to get back into lifting.



I think I had something similar. I one time shrugged to adjust a barbell on my back while squatting. No bueno. Hurt in the same location you're describing. 

Hurt like a bitch for two months, had to squat with a pad. :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 15, 2020)

Tuesday - 09-15-20

Legs and Abs

BB Squat - 140.0 lbs - 2 x 10
DB Lunge - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Lying Leg Hip Raise with Dragon Flag - 2 x 10
Sit Up - 2 x 10
Leg Extension - 100.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 16, 2020)

Wednesday - 09-16-20

Chest and Shoulders

BB Bench Press - 140.0 lbs - 2 x 10
BB 20 Degree Incline Bench Press - 120.0 lbs - 1 x 10
BB 45 Degree Incline Bench Press - 100.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB 60 Degree Incline Bench Press - 80.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB 80 Degree Incline Bench Press - 60.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Arnold Press - 50.0 lbs - 2 x 10
DB Chest Fly - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10






Was the strangest thing. I did some doorway stretches as a light warmup for bench press. First set was a bit of a struggle with the last 2 or 3 reps. Second set felt way easier, like I could have added 10 lbs. That's a really good sign!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

Thursday - 09-17-20

Biceps

Me: I'm going to be doing an OBSCENE amount of curls today.
Trainer: Exactly how obscene an amount of curls are you talking about? Just profane or REALLY offensive?
Me: REALLY offensive.
Trainer: I like him so much.

TB Deadlift - 140.0 lbs - 2 x 10
TB Shrug with Five Second Hold - 140.0 lbs - 1 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Waiters Curl - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Incline Curl - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Concentration Curl - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
EZ Bar Reverse Preacher Curl - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
Girlfriends Toes Curl - 1 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Thursday - 09-17-20
> 
> Biceps
> 
> ...



You working with a trainer now?

Good workout.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You working with a trainer now?
> 
> Good workout.



Nah. That's just me being a goofy ass. It's a paraphrase from the movie Pretty Woman.

Thank you, gotta increase weights next week though...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

Pretty Woman Obscene Scene


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Love that movie.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Just ordered some Dark Iron Fitness Knee Sleeves...
[video]https://www.amazon.com/vdp/b5cfc6a76d904546adde44ebb7a21120?ref=dp_vse_ibvc0[/video]


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Friday - 09-18-20

Legs and Abs

BB Squat - 140.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Straight Leg Deadlift - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 10
Twisting Sit Up - 2 x 10
Leg Curl - 50.0 lbs - 1 x 10
DB Standing Calf Raise - 35.0 lbs - 1 x 10
Weighted Decline Sit Up - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

How To Squat - Any Style


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 19, 2020)

Saturday - 09-19-20






Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press - 140.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Close Grip Bench Press - 70.0 lbs - 2 x 25
DB Incline Underhand Kickback - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
DB Pullover - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
DB Lying Triceps Extension - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
DB Lying L Triceps Extension - 12.5 lbs - 1 x 20
DB One Arm Triceps Extension - 12.5 lbs - 1 x 15

The amount of weight makes it look like I didn't do shit. But all those close grip benches wore out my lateral and medial heads on my triceps. Then the underhand kickbacks wore out my long heads. The whole workout was FIRE! Feels like I'm carryibg boulders on the back of my arms now! 

Safety First:

Torn Tricep, Low Testosterone, and a New Physique (Frickin Gnarly)


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 19, 2020)

Inspirations:

Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (DB Lat Pullover Part - NO LOCKOUT!)





4 Exercises For HUGE TRICEPS (Dumbbell Only Workout - NO LOCKOUT!)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 19, 2020)

That's good, those db lat pullovers have been a big part of my routine since I started. Lately I've been doing cable lat pull throughs more though.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's good, those db lat pullovers have been a big part of my routine since I started. Lately I've been doing cable lat pull throughs more though.



Well if you have ability to do pull ups at your gym that would be really good for lats. Tons of cable variations for lats and triceps. Then there is something else I learned recently that is really cool. BB Bent Over Row and DB 45 Degree Incline Row. Just by changing grip you can change the main muscle target.

BB Bent Over Row - pronated - back in general
BB Bent Over Row - pronated/wide grip - posterior delts
BB Bent Over Row - supinated - lats and traps - aka Yates Row

https://weighttraining.guide/exercises/underhand-yates-row/

DB 45 Degree Incline Row - pronated - posterior delts
DB 45 Degree Incline Row - neutral - lateral delts
DB 45 Degree Incline Row - supinated - lats


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2020)

I need to start doing bent over bb rows. I do usually do pullups and assisted pullups.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I need to start doing bent over bb rows. I do usually do pullups and assisted pullups.



That's cool on the pullups! No shame in assisted, I would probably need them too.

BB Bent Over Row gets my vote to be added to the big 3, which I guess would make it the big 4.

I know my back work is successful because I'm getting wider and I keep bumping into doorways!
 :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2020)

I can do a few without the assist now, but I try to stay in that 12-6 rep range, so hopefully will outgrow it  some time soon


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I can do a few without the assist now, but I try to stay in that 12-6 rep range, so hopefully will outgrow it  some time soon



Pull Ups and Chin Ups are some of the most challenging bodyweight exercises there are. Miltary Press is a difficult lift for me too. We have to remember that we are not exactly young spring chickens.

But with time and work  we can do anything we set our minds to...within reason of course!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2020)

Monday - 09-21-20

Back and Biceps

TB Deadlift - 145.0 lbs - 4 x 10
TB Shrug with Five Second Hold - 145.0 lbs - 1 x 10
BB Bent Over Row - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Rear Delt Row - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Underhand Bent Over Row - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Curl - 50.0 lbs - 3 x 10
BB Bent Arm Pullover - 37.5 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2020)

What the rows look like in my spreadsheet:

BB Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
115.0 lbs (50.00 lbs x 2) x 10
115.0 lbs (50.00 lbs x 2) x 10
115.0 lbs (50.00 lbs x 2) x 10
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

BB Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
95.0 lbs (40.00 lbs x 2) x 10
95.0 lbs (40.00 lbs x 2) x 10
95.0 lbs (40.00 lbs x 2) x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/BBRearDeltRow

BB Underhand Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Back (General), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
75.0 lbs (30.00 lbs x 2) x 10
75.0 lbs (30.00 lbs x 2) x 10
75.0 lbs (30.00 lbs x 2) x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBUnderhandBentOverRow

Then I shade each set in as I complete them.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2020)

Tuesday - 09-22-20

Legs and Abs

Lying Leg Raise - 3 x 15
Sit Up - 3 x 15
BB Squat - 145.0 lbs - 4 x 10
BB Squat - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Curl - 50.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Standing Calf Raise - 37.5 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 23, 2020)

Was a big jump for me moving to a 6 day split. Last week I only did one set on many of my lifts. So it was another big jump bumping up my volume...and weight. Decided to really focus more on bigger compound lifts and limit my isolated lifts. Want to shoot for 5 sets on big 3 next week.

Will probably go a bit lighter on BB Bent Over Rows so that I can have a little more control and be able to flex my back muscles at top of rep. 75 was too light but 115 was way too heavy. Somewhere in between, maybe 85 to start. All them rows really hit my brachialis and brachioradialis really good. So when I go to do curls I feel like I already been curling quite a bit. 

Decided to do some extra lighter weight squats so I can practice trying to get a little lower. Then on chest I decided to swap db chest fly for db bench press and go as low as I can with the weights. Should be a good stretch.

I quit my LGD cycle early and started taking test boost and AI supps. My sleep has been pretty bad so I may have to take some supps earlier.

Doing 3 protein shakes a day now:

pre-workout

Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Whey Protein Isolate - Vanilla
Muscle Feast Whole Oat Powder
egg + milk + blueberries

post workout

Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Whey Protein Isolate - Vanilla
Muscle Feast Pure Dextrose
Muscle Feast Creatine
Muscle Feast Glutamine
Muscle Feast BCAAs
Muscle Feast Leucine
 egg + milk + blueberries

pre-sleep

Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Micellar Casein - Vanilla
Muscle Feast Whole Oat Powder
Muscle Feast Glycine
Muscle Feast EAAs
egg + milk + blueberries

Tacos

6 tortillas
ground chuck
sharp cheddar
spinach

Pasta

rotini
minced garlic
ground chuck
romano and parmesan

Burgers or Chicken Breasts or occasional Ribeye

whatever meat
whole grain buns (for burgers)
american cheese (for burgers)
spinach for lettuce (for burgers)
onions, white button mushrooms, minced garlic sauteed in olive oil
broccoli
potatoes pan fried in olive oil

Will focus on getting together everything I will need for my first test cycle. Going to start by getting PCT and other precautionary stuff first.

That's wtf is up with me!


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Will focus on getting together everything I will need for my first test cycle. Going to start by getting PCT and other precautionary stuff first.



Somebody's been studying.  Good on ya bro!


----------



## IHI (Sep 23, 2020)

Keep up the grind brotha!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 23, 2020)

Wednesday - 09-23-20

Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press - 145.0 lbs - 4 x 10
BB Incline Bench Press - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Bench Press - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Shoulder Press - 55.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Lat Pullover - 35.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Incline Kickback - 25.0 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 28, 2020)

Monday - 09-28-20

Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press
75.0 lbs x 25
145.0 lbs x 10

BB Incline Bench Press
50.0 lbs x 25
95.0 lbs x 12

DB Shoulder Press
25.0 lbs x 25
50.0 lbs x 15

DB Incline Lat Pullover
20.0 lbs x 25
40.0 lbs x 10

Triangle Push Up
x 15

DB Incline Kickback
15.0 lbs x 25
30.0 lbs x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 30, 2020)

I dropped a metal shelf on my right big toe while barefoot today. I don't think it broke but maybe a hairline fracture. Heard a crack. Tomorrow is my leg day. Going to try to wrap it in medical tape before I workout.

Still trying to figure out what number of sets/reps would be ideal to wear out type 1 muscle fibers and then still go heavy for type 2. But kind of decided to take last set to failure and raise weight following week if I reach over go over 10.

I could do:

1 x 25 light and 1 x 10 heavy
2 x 25 light and 1 x 10 heavy
1 x 25 light and 2 x 10 heavy
2 x 25 light and 2 x 10 heavy
1 x 25 light and 3 x 10 heavy

I'm just trying to figure out if I get more growth from working type 1 muscle fibers first. Going to be trying to learn this for the next month or so.

Switched back to 3 day split. 6 day split got to be too much for me again. Can't find a 4 or 5 day split I like.


----------



## CJ (Sep 30, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I dropped a metal shelf on my right big toe while barefoot today. I don't think it broke but maybe a hairline fracture. Heard a crack. Tomorrow is my leg day. Going to try to wrap it in medical tape before I workout.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what number of sets/reps would be ideal to wear out type 1 muscle fibers and then still go heavy for type 2. But kind of decided to take last set to failure and raise weight following week if I reach over go over 10.
> 
> ...



You have it backwards. 

You want to hit the heavy weights (type 2 fibers) first, because if you go the lighter higher rep work first, you'll get fatigued and not be able to lift as much afterwards. 

Growth of the type 2 fibers, which have the highest growth potential, need adequate weights to achieve the tension necessary for growth.

The type 1 fibers will still get plenty of work done after the heavy training. 

Try building up to a top set of 6-8, then do your backoff lighter sets.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 30, 2020)

Wednesday - Abs and Legs

Lying Leg Hip Raise and Dragon Flag - x 15
Alternating Sit Up and Twisting Sit Up - x 15
Saxon Side Bends - 15.0 lbs x 5 each side
Bent Over Broomstick Twists - x 30 each side
BB Squat - 75.0 lbs x 25, 145.0 lbs x 10
TB Deadlift - 75.0 lbs x 25, 145.0 lbs x 10
Leg Extension - 75.0 lbs x 25, 145.0 lbs x 10
Leg Curl - 25.0 lbs x 25, 50.0 lbs x 10
DB Standing Calf Raise - 15.0 lbs x 25, 30.0 lbs x 10






Can already tell that I would not try to do more than one x25 set on squat and deadlift...got winded.

For bench press on Mondays I can definitely handle a lot more light, heavy or both.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Pizza and brownies, 49 years old today.

Can barely get by without my cane and my cheese whiz.

I'm a decrepit old has been. 

I gum my food and my women. 

But other than that I'm a pretty okay guy!


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You have it backwards.
> 
> You want to hit the heavy weights (type 2 fibers) first, because if you go the lighter higher rep work first, you'll get fatigued and not be able to lift as much afterwards.
> 
> ...



I know you have more time and experience than me but I respectfully disagree as far as the order.

Earlier I made a post with an article about muscle fibers:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/34120-Muscle-Fiber-Types?p=630301#post630301

But there are many others I have been reading and they all say that type 1 take a long time to fatigue and type 2 fatigue very quickly.

Say you do a heavy set of 10. The hardest reps are usually the last 3 or so. I believe this happens because our muscles try to use type 1 first and then when they can no longer handle the load then they recruit the type 2s.

On the other hand, all the articles I read say that type 2 has the most potential for muscle growth. Type 1 dominant muscles are much more difficult to grow. So that part I do agree with. If the type 1s are already partially fatigued and then you go to do a heavy set, wouldn't that focus on the type 2 fibers more exclusively? Wouldn't that be a good thing since type 2s have the most potential for growth?

Now you could be right that when I add more weight and sets that it could become a problem for certain (even many) lifts. If I find myself failing too many heavy sets then I can back off the light sets, switch the order, or skip the light set completely. But so far it has not been an issue.

I already feel like I discovered some type 1 dominant muscles. Since adding in the light sets, my anterior delts and hamstrings felt way better afterwards. I also noticed a good feeling to a lesser degree in my triceps, but from what I read triceps are usually type 2 dominant. So not sure what's happening there yet. Maybe the type 1s just needed some love!

Thank you. I do appreciate and respect your advice so please do not think otherwise. I will at least keep the light sets to a minimum and do more heavy sets.

Peace!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm so dumb. If y'all ever try to talk to me about this muscle fiber shit, I'm just gonna say yah yah yah and nod my head in agreement. :32 (13):


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

A quote from the article you linked to.... "The heavier the weight, the greater the number of fast-twitch fibers that will be recruited."

We both agree that the fast twitch muscle fibers have the greatest potential for growth. For them to grow, they need heavy weights. If you're too fatigued from doing higher rep sets beforehand, you won't be able to use as heavy of a weight, so less than optimal growth of the fibers with the greatest potential for growth. 

Type 1 fibers are the endurance fibers. There's no concern if you do them after your heavy work, because your goal is merely to fatigue them with higher reps.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

And higher rep sets taken close to failure do work ALL the muscle fiber. The slow twitch to start, but the faster twitch ones get recruited as you get close to failure. But, the weight isn't heavy enough to get good growth out of them.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

This guy is great for muscle fiber research. His YouTube channel is definitely worth the follow.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> This guy is great for muscle fiber research. His YouTube channel is definitely worth the follow.



Wow that was very interesting, thank you. I bookmarked Matthews. Although it may seem like I am just over complicating things for myself, there are actually other reasons I decided to go this route too. One is I have never done warm up sets at all. Two is I need to burn fat wherever possible. Three is I know that the light set raises ATP. As far as light sets taken to failure, I'm in no danger with one light set. I could do 3 x 25 light and 3 x 10 heavy on most my lifts except for probably squats and deadlifts. Although I would burn out from that kind of volume. So for now it is just a short-lived discovery phase to see if I get more hypertrophy for any muscle doing both light and heavy sets. I also considered morphing my sets into ramp ups.

In short, I am just listening to my body and right now it is telling me more reps. But I also have to factor in my age, energy, and ability to maintain overall volume.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Friday - Back and Biceps

TB Shrug
75.0 lbs - 1 x 25
150.0 lbs - 2 x 10

DB Bent Over Row
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25
80.0 lbs - 3 x 10

DB Incline Row
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25
80.0 lbs - 3 x 10

DB Incline Shrug
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25
80.0 lbs - 2 x 10

BB Curl
25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

DB Hammer Curl
25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

DB Incline Curl
25.0 lbs - 1 x 25
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You have it backwards.
> 
> You want to hit the heavy weights (type 2 fibers) first, because if you go the lighter higher rep work first, you'll get fatigued and not be able to lift as much afterwards.
> 
> ...




This is exactly what my coach has me doing on my new program.  First working set is heavy so that I fail at 6-8. Back off the weight and aim to fail at 20 reps on the second set.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 4, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday - Back and Biceps
> 
> TB Shrug
> 75.0 lbs - 1 x 25
> ...



Switching to 4-day split, hope I can recover okay:

Monday: Chest and Triceps
Tuesday: Legs and Abs
Thursday: Shoulders and Abs
Friday: Back and Biceps

Going back to my old ways, no light sets. 

Hitting 150 lbs is kind of a big deal for me.

If I could lift my own bodyweight on any lift it would be a really major achievement since when I started I was only doing 50 lbs on all lifts, even bench press.

Was pathetic!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 5, 2020)

Special Considerations:

Anti-Movement Patterns - to make core strong so I can do heavy lifts without a belt
Latissimus Dorsi - because I need lat work
Pectoralis Minor - to increase bench press max
Serratus Anterior - fighting winged scapula pain with lifts and kinesiologist stretches
Trapezius - because I love my traps
==============================================================================================
Monday - Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press - 3 x 10 - Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
DB Incline Bench Press - 3 x 10 - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
DB Incline Shoulder Raise - 2 x 10 - Serratus Anterior
DB One Arm Bench Press - 3 x 10 - Anti-Rotation - Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
DB Lat Pullover - 2 x 10 - Latissimus Dorsi
BB Skull Crusher - 2 x 10 - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
Triangle Push Up - 3 x 10 - Anti-Extension - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
==============================================================================================
Tuesday - Legs and Abs

TB Deadlift - 2 x 10 - Anti-Flexion - Erector Spinae
BB Squat - 2 x 10 - Anti-Flexion - Quadriceps
DB Imbalance Lunge - 3 x 10 - Anti-Lateral Flexion - Quadriceps
Leg Curl - 2 x 10 - Hamstrings
DB Standing Calf Raise - 2 x 10 - Gastrocnemius
Lying Leg Hip Raise and Dragon Flag - 3 x 10 - Lower Rectus Abdominis
Sit Up - 3 x 10 - Upper Rectus Abdominis
Superman - 3 x 10 - Anti-Extension - Erector Spinae
==============================================================================================
Thursday - Shoulders and Abs

BB Military Press - 3 x 10 - Anterior Deltoid
DB Incline Row - 3 x 10 - Lateral Deltoid and Posterior Deltoid
DB One Arm Shoulder Press - 3 x 10 - Anti-Lateral Flexion - Anterior Deltoid and Lateral Deltoid 
DB Lateral Raise - 2 x 10 - Lateral Deltoid
DB Incline Rear Delt Fly - 2 x 10 - Posterior Deltoid
Saxon Side Bend - 2 x 10 - Internal Obliques
Broomstick Twist - 3 x 10 - External Obliques
==============================================================================================
Friday - Back and Biceps

Isometric Plate Y-W-T Holds - 5 seconds x 3 each
Snatch Grip High Pull - 3 x 5 - Upper Trapezius - will focus on technique first and then increase weight later
TB Rows - 3 x 10 - Anti-Flexion - Latissimus Dorsi and Rhomboids
TB Shrug with 5 Second Hold - 2 x 10 - Upper Trapezius
DB Incline Shrug - 2 x 10 - Middle Trapezius and Lower Trapezius
BB Curl - 2 x 10 - Biceps Brachii (Long Head)
BB Bent Arm Pullover - 2 x 10 - Latissimus Dorsi
BB One Arm Shrug - 2 x 10 - Upper Trapezius
DB Bent Over Row - 3 x 10 - Anti-Rotation - Latissimus Dorsi
==============================================================================================


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 5, 2020)

Monday - Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press - 150.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Incline Bench Press - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Incline Shoulder Raise - 75.0 lbs - 2 x 10
BB Skull Crusher - 50.0 lbs - 2 x 10
DB One Arm Bench Press - 37.5 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Lat Pullover - 37.5 lbs - 2 x 10
Triangle Push Up - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh look it's Vin Diesel


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 12, 2020)

Failed the 4-day split too for reasons not related to volume or recovery. So I am trying what has been recommended to me by CJ and Tin. What finally changed my mind was John Meadows who says to do one feeler set to find your weight and the second set to failure. Going to shoot for 20 on second set. So I will start posting my workouts again today after my workout.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 12, 2020)

If anybody gives a shit...

Monday

Chest and Triceps

BB Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
150.0 lbs (52.50 lbs x 2) x 10
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBBenchPress

Push Up On Blocks - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
x 10
x 15
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BWPushup

DB Incline Shoulder Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Serratus Anterior, Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
60.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 4) x 10
40.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 4) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/SerratusAnterior/DBInclineShoulderRaise

HB Standing Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
60.0 lbs (22.50 lbs x 2) x 10
40.0 lbs (12.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBTriExt

DB Lat Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
45.0 lbs (21.25 lbs x 2) x 10
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBPullover

DB One Arm Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (12) - Deltoid (Anterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Obliques, Psoas Major, Iliocastalis Lumborum, Iliocastalis Thoracis
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
20.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBOneArmShoulderPress

DB Kickback - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
15.0 lbs (06.25 lbs x 2) x 10
10.0 lbs (03.75 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBKickback


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 13, 2020)

Not ready for 155 on bench press yet. I know I could get some reps but not 10. Right now struggling with last reps at 150, which is good. When I was young the most I benched was 114 because that was all the vinyl weights that came with the generic ass weight bench I had.

Push Up On Blocks was kind of like the stretch from DB Chest Fly without all the shoulder strain. Got this idea from John Meadows, who uses a cambered bar locked in place on the rack. The concrete blocks I have are only 4" high. So 2 stacked on each side was 8" from floor. Really good chest stretch putting chest below the level of the blocks.

Shoulders are really sore today which I guess was from the DB One  Arm Shoulder Press. Have not done that in quite a while. Highly  recommended. Felt it in my obliques too.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

If the deficit pushups start to bother your wrists, do them holding DB handles. Feel much better for me personally, my wrists didn't like doing pushups off plates.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If the deficit pushups start to bother your wrists, do them holding DB handles. Feel much better for me personally, my wrists didn't like doing pushups off plates.



My wrists did okay. I put top of hands on top of blocks and curled my thumbs around side of blocks.

How are your workouts going? I can't find a log for you.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> My wrists did okay. I put top of hands on top of blocks and curled my thumbs around side of blocks.
> 
> How are your workouts going? I can't find a log for you.



Cool, Meadows doing them off the bar in the rack is a good idea too, I like how you can change the height to drop set or progress. 

My log is there, only in week 2, but so far so good. I'm logging everything.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 14, 2020)

Wednesday - Legs

BB Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
150.0 lbs (52.50 lbs x 2) x 10
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSquat

TB Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
150.0 lbs (52.50 lbs x 2) x 10
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/TBDeadlift

BB Seated Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Soleus, Gastrocnemius
75.0 lbs (15.00 lbs x 2) x 10
50.0 lbs (02.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Soleus/SBSeatedCalfRaise

DB Lunge - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
60.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 4) x 10
40.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 4) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSplitSquat

DB One Arm Straight Leg Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (6) - Erector Spinae, Obliques, Quadratus Lumborum, Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
60.0 lbs (28.75 lbs x 2) x 10
40.0 lbs (18.75 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/DBOneArmStraightLegDeadlift

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
60.0 lbs (60.00 lbs x 1) x 10
40.0 lbs (40.00 lbs x 1) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/LVLyingLegCurlH

DB Standing Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
30.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 2) x 10
20.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Gastrocnemius/DBStandingCalfRaise


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

So I don't really understand the way you
write the weights and reps you're doing. Can you elaborate?

For example:
BB Squat -
150.0 lbs (52.50 lbs x 2) x 10
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So I don't really understand the way you
> write the weights and reps you're doing. Can you elaborate?
> 
> For example:
> ...



Sure, pretty simple.

Each line is one set.

150.0 lbs = total weight
(52.50 lbs x 2) = weight plates I need on each side of barbell to be able to make it 150 total (45.0 lb olympic barbell in this case).
52.50 x 2 = 105 + 45 = 150
x 10  = number of reps

Sometimes there are two dumbbells which is 4 sides (x 4) that need the weight in parentheses.

As I workout I can tell how much weight I need on each side without having to do a bunch of math in between sets.

Then as I do each set I highlight in green, yellow, or red:

green = raise weight
yellow = keep same weight
red = lower weight or failed set


 Bars   Olympic Bar (BB) = 45 lbs   Olympic Hex Bar (TB) = 45 lbs   Hammer Bar (HB) = 15.0 lbs   Standard Barbell (BB) = 15.0 lbs   EZ Curl Bar (BB) = 12.5 lbs   Dumbbell x 2 (DB) = 5.0 lbs   Dumbbell x 1 (DB) = 2.5 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

messed up post


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 15, 2020)

Brother, I definitely respect the way your are tracking progress.  Using highlighters and whatnot.  Some people will scoff.  Do what works for you.  Statistics and quantitative reasoning are a big part of my job so I get it.  Good work dude.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 15, 2020)

Good work bro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Brother, I definitely respect the way your are tracking progress.  Using highlighters and whatnot.  Some people will scoff.  Do what works for you.  Statistics and quantitative reasoning are a big part of my job so I get it.  Good work dude.



It's like my daily planner, which is kind of common I guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok thanks. I understand now.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok thanks. I understand now.



Sorry I confused you. 

It's just easier for me to copy and paste from my spreadsheet than to edit everything for a post each time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry I confused you.



LOL I Confuse easily.

The other day wifey was complaining about how she had to explain some relationship issue a few times to me, and I was like "YOU KNOW WHAT I AM NOT ALWAYS AS SMART AS YOU THINK I AM!"

She started laughing hysterically.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> LOL I Confuse easily.
> 
> The other day wifey was complaining about how she had to explain some relationship issue a few times to me, and I was like "YOU KNOW WHAT I AM NOT ALWAYS AS SMART AS YOU THINK I AM!"
> 
> She started laughing hysterically.



LOL 

Well lets get you some muscles then!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

This video is funny!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2020)

Friday - Biceps

BB Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
62.5 lbs (25.00 lbs x 2) x 10
42.5 lbs (15.00 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/BBCurl

DB Incline Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
60.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 4) x 10
40.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 4) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/DBInclineCurl

DB Incline Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
60.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 4) x 10
40.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 4) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/DBHammerCurl

DB Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
60.0 lbs (13.75 lbs x 4) x 10
40.0 lbs (08.75 lbs x 4) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBConcentrationCurl






Sleeping pattern is all jacked up. Woke at 4:30pm so I just ended up doing biceps. Will do back and shoulders tomorrow. Temporary. Next week I think I am going to narrow down my leg exercises and just do biceps on Wednesdays. That will give me more freedom for back and shoulders on Fridays. Because...damn I love my traps.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks good man. I bet they were rubber afterwards lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Looks good man. I bet they were rubber afterwards lol



One hell of a pump. Actualy learned something. It's better for me to go too heavy and shoot for 10. By the time I got to concentration curls I had to do a few negatives. My BB Curl can go up but the rest need to go down just a bit. In other words I should lift weights that are too heavy more often.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2020)

Saturday - Back and Shoulders

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
150.0 lbs (52.50 lbs x 2) x 10
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/TBShrug

Olympic Barbell Snatch Grip High Pull - Compound - Pull - (5) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae. Rhomboids, Deltoid (Posterior)
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 10
65.0 lbs (10.00 lbs x 2) x 20
https://www.t-nation.com/training/high-pull-for-the-power-look

Olympic Barbell Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
100.0 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 10
65.0 lbs (10.00 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

Standard Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor
75.0 lbs (30.00 lbs x 2) x 10
50.0 lbs (17.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/BBWideGripUprightRow

Standard Barbell Lying Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
75.0 lbs (30.00 lbs x 2) x 10
50.0 lbs (17.50 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/BBLyingRearDeltRow

EZ Bar Bent Arm Pullover - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Latissimus Dorsi, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Pectoralis Minor
50.0 lbs (18.75 lbs x 2) x 20
32.5 lbs (10.00 lbs x 2) x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/BBBentArmPullover


----------



## Sickman (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice work man. Bro, I was just jamming Lamb of God's new album during my yesterday am workout. That music video is good. They're one of my favorite bands. Today I was listening to Chimaira's album The impossibilty of reason. Good stuff too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

The new Lamb of God is sick!
Dude why are you breaking down your weights like that?
Would it not be much easier to just put something like 135x8?
We all know what the bars weight and what plates make up the numbers.
Just curious cause seems like a waste of your time and confusing for anyone following.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> The new Lamb of God is sick!
> Dude why are you breaking down your weights like that?
> Would it not be much easier to just put something like 135x8?
> We all know what the bars weight and what plates make up the numbers.
> Just curious cause seems like a waste of your time and confusing for anyone following.



I copy and paste from my spreadsheet on my computer. They are written this way so I know which plates to grab when getting ready to do a set. I just got tired of editing them every time I make a log entry,


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2020)

Monday - Chest and Triceps

Olympic Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
75 x 10
155 x 5, x 3, x 2 - going back to 150 next week
100 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBBenchPress

Deficit Push Up On Blocks - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
x 10
x 16
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BWPushup

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press Plus Shoulder Raise - Isolated - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Serratus Anterior
80 x 9
55 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralClavicular/DBInclineBenchPress

Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
65 x 10
45 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBTriExt

Dumbbell Lat Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
52.5 x 10
32.5 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBPullover

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - Isolated - Pull - (6) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
40 x 10
25 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBLateralRaise

Dumbbell Kickback - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
20 x 10
12.5 x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/DBKickback


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2020)

Tuesday - Abs

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques
x 25
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWLyingLegHipRaise

DB Russian Twist - Isolated - Pull - (6) - Obliques (External), Hip External Rotators, Psoas Major, Quadratus Lumborum, Iliocastalis Lumborum, Iliocastalis Thoracism
15 x 25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTUk2AjV7g

Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Rectus Abdominis (Upper), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femoris, Sartorius, Obliques
x 25
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWSitUp


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 21, 2020)

Wednesday - 10-21-20

Back and Shoulders

TB Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
155.0 lbs x 10
115.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/TBShrug

BB Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
100.0 lbs x 10
75.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

DB Lateral Raise - Isolated - Pull - (6) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
40.0 lbs x 10
25.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBLateralRaise

DB Rear Lateral Raise - Isolated - Pull - (7) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids
40.0 lbs x 10
25.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBRearLateralRaise

BB Bent Arm Pullover - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Latissimus Dorsi, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Pectoralis Minor
32.5 lbs x 20
32.5 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/BBBentArmPullover


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 21, 2020)

Holding back on getting stuff for my cycle. Going to try to  quit smoking and cut body fat first. 

My diet is always perfect or really close to perfect.

Wanted to share my protein shakes and supps which have changed a bit:

Pre-Workout:

Now Sports Mens Active Multivitamin - 3 softgels
NatureBell Ginseng - 1 softgel
GoodBelly Probiotic Juice Pomegranate Blackberry - 1/2 cup
Now Sports Beta-Alanine - 1/2 Tbsp
Muscle Feast L-Citrulline - 1/2 Tbsp
Now L-Arganine - 1 cap
Arazo Nutrition L-Carnitine - 1 cap

Intra-Workout

Water 2.0 - Clearly Filtered Water Pitcher

After workout:

Planet Oat Vanilla Oatmilk - 2 cups
Meijer Frozen Blueberries - 1 Tbsp
GoodBelly Probiotics Lactose-Free Low Fat Yogurt Blueberry - 1 Tbsp
Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Whey Protein Isolate - Vanilla - 1 scoop
Now Sports Carbo Gain - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Creapure Creatine - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast BCAAs - 1/2 Tbsp
Muscle Feast L-Leucine - 1/2 Tbsp

Before Sleep

Planet Oat Vanilla Oatmilk - 2 cups
Meijer Frozen Blueberries - 1 Tbsp
GoodBelly Probiotics Lactose-Free Low Fat Yogurt Blueberry - 1 Tbsp
Muscle Feast Grass Fed Hormone Free Micellar Casein - Vanilla - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Whole Oat Powder - 1 scoop
Now Sports L-Glutamine - 1 Tbsp
Muscle Feast L-Glycine - 1/2 Tbsp
Muscle Feast EAAs - 1/2 Tbsp


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn dude how much do you spend per month on supplements :32 (6):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Damn dude how much do you spend per month on supplements :32 (6):



Not much anymore. This was stuff that took me over 6 months to get. 

Some I wasn't using because I had a pre-workout mix. Just trying to use stuff up.

Switching to protein, oats, creatine, multi, fish oil, and water.

I also have multiple supps for heart, test, recovery, and sleep.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 22, 2020)

I have a bunch of stuff I’ve bought over time I need to use up as well. You buy something, then something else catches your eye and you like it more, but you spend $30 on this and can’t just throw it away lol I know the pain


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

What's your favorite flavor of that mucle feast protein? Might try some.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's your favorite flavor of that mucle feast protein? Might try some.



Well so far I have only tried chocolate and vanilla. Both are awesome but would probably say I like chocolate better. Some people claim the chocolate is too chocolatey but to me there is no such thing if you love chocolate. Dying to try their strawberry cheesecake but it is always sold out when I want the 5 lb. Have not tried mocha or cappucino yet. But everything has always tasted great and always incredible high quality.

Please use my referral link when you order so I can save a lil bit:

Referral Link


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

Labdoor is a website that ranks supplements based on testing for purity and quality.

Top 10 Creatine Supplements
https://labdoor.com/rankings/creatine

Best thing about Creapure is it only takes a small scoop. So if you get a 2 pound container like I did it will last a very long time (168 servings). This is how I discovered Muscle Feast!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

Thursday - 10-22-20

Abs

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques
x 25
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWLyingLegHipRaise

Twisting Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Rectus Abdominis (Upper), Obliques, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femoris, Sartorius
x 25
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWSitUp


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

Wanted to point out something interesting that I noticed.

Dumbbell Squat
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSquat

Trap Bar Deadlift
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/TBDeadlift

Pretty close.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 23, 2020)

Friday - 10-23-20

Legs and Biceps

BB Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
155.0 lbs x 10
100.0 lbs x 20
https://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSquat

BB Hack Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
100.0 lbs x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat

BB Zercher Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
100.0 lbs x 3
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBZercherSquat

BB Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (6) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Hamstrings (top half), Soleus
100.0 lbs x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift

BB Sumo Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
100.0 lbs x 10
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBSumoDeadlift

BB Good Morning - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
100.0 lbs x 3
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBGoodMorning

EZ Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
67.5 lbs x 10
45.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/BBCurl

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
60.0 lbs x 10
40.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/LVLyingLegCurlH

DB Incline Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
55.0 lbs x 10
35.0 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/DBHammerCurl

EZ Preacher Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
50.0 lbs x 10
32.5 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/DBPreacherCurl

DB Standing Calf Raise On Blocks - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
35.0 lbs x 10
22.5 lbs x 20
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Gastrocnemius/DBStandingCalfRaise


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 24, 2020)

Today I got:

1 pound Organic Mullein - To quit smoking going to gradually introduce it into my tobacco adding 1/8 more each week. 2nd week 1/4 etc. Until I am finally smoking straight mullein with no tobacco. It's actually good for the lungs and has been used to clear up bronchial infections.

Alberam Jump Rope - going to start doing jump rope before abs 3 to 4 times per week.

DMoose Fitness Neck Harness - for weighted neck extension so I can build my neck muscles into my traps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 24, 2020)

I only endorse the jump rope. Prepare for sore af calves though at first lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2020)

You guys and your neck exercises :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 24, 2020)

Saturday - 10-24-20

Abs

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques
x 30
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWLyingLegHipRaise

Twisting Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Obliques, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femoris, Sartorius, Rectus Abdominis (Upper)
x 30
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWSitUp


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 24, 2020)

You just did abs on thursday. Why so frequently? Also, you can probably handle more volume than that when you do them.

I would do like a core day once a week if you feel the need for that.

I used to do a core training day, but after a while I realized it was a lot of work that wasn't making a huge visual difference that advanced me towards my goal of getting bigger and more aesthetic.

So to compensate, I started doing squats and deadlifts (which I know you already do) to strengthen my core plus all the other benefits from them, and mix in some abs and obliques on other training days. 

So getting rid of a core training day gave me more time to focus on the more aesthetic bodybuilding work.

ALSO, I should mention that the situps I do have little to no effect on how my abs look. Bodyfat is the main factor there.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 25, 2020)

Abs are muscles that you can workout everyday if you want.
https://www.t-nation.com/training/5-things-you-can-train-everyday

No amount of ab exercises will burn stubborn fat. I'm doing other stuff for that. When I do strip away the fat, there will be muscle underneath.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You just did abs on thursday. Why so frequently? Also, you can probably handle more volume than that when you do them.



As far as volume:

My frequency is my volume. The days in between my main workouts are rest and recovery days. So I am doing light cardio and limited abs. Today was the first day I was able to do 30 straight and I'm proud of that. Could really feel it in my abs. When I had washboard abs I used to do Sit Ups + Twisting Sit Ups 3x a day everyday along with cardio. Will increase frequency later. Tried doing them with my main workouts but if I did them at the beginning of my workouts then I would barely have energy for my lifts. If I did them at the end then I made no progress with reps.

The way I did it when I was younger was I kept increasing the reps regardless of how many sets it took to achieve. A friend of mine bet me $20 that I could not do 200 sit ups straight. I did 250 and could have kept going. Doing what worked for me in the past. So now my goal is 35. Will do as many as I can straight and then work towards doing them all in one set. When I succeed it will be 40, etc. Progressive volume.

Exercises that would work better:

Hanging Leg Raise for lower part of abs.
Landmine Anti-Rotation for obliques.
Rope Pulldown Crunch (on knees) for upper abs.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 25, 2020)

Interesting video packed with info:


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 25, 2020)

Are your abs getting sore at all from that?

It just seems like a waste of time. It's kinda like training biceps by doing one or two sets of curls 3 days a week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are your abs getting sore at all from that?
> 
> It just seems like a waste of time. It's kinda like training biceps by doing one or two sets of curls 3 days a week.




If you work yourself up to one set of 50 sit ups even once a week, you don't think you would get results from that?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 25, 2020)

Well I think any kind of workout/excercise is good and will yield positive benefits.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 26, 2020)

Monday - Obliques, Chest, Anterior Deltoid, Serratus Anterior

Jumping Jacks
Landmine Anti-Rotation
Barbell Slight Incline Guilotine Bench Press
Barbell Floor Press
Dumbbell Slight Decline Bench Press
Landmine One Arm Overhead Press


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 27, 2020)

Tuesday - Rectus Abdominis Upper, Trapezius, Lateral Deltoid, Posterior Deltoid, Splenius

Jumping Jacks
Sit Ups
Seated Dumbbell Shrug Row
Trap Bar Shrug
Behind The Back Shrug
Dumbbell 45 Degree Incline Row
Weighted Neck Harness Extension


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 28, 2020)

Wednesday - Rectus Abdominis Lower, Quads

Jumping Jacks
Lying Leg Hip Raise
Dumbbell Goblet Squat (heels on plate)
Barbell Squat
Landmine Squat
Leg Extension
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Thursday - Obliques, Triceps

Jumping Jacks
Landmine Anti-Rotation
Bench Dip
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension
Hammer Bar Lying Triceps Extension
Dumbbell Kickback


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Friday - Upper Abs, Lats, Biceps

Jumping Jacks
Sit Ups
Landmine Meadows Row
EZ Bar Curl
Barbell Bent Arm Pullover
EZ Bar Preacher Curl
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Saturday - Hamstrings and Calves

Jumping Jacks
Lying Leg Hip Raise
Nordic Hamstring Curl
Barbell Deadlift
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift
Leg Curl
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

My attempt at creating Selene (Kate Beckinsale) for Skyrim...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 31, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> My attempt at creating Selene (Kate Beckinsale) for Skyrim...



Got any naked versions of her?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Got any naked versions of her?



No but I do have some screens sets with skimpier outfits...for example:






If you want to see all my screens you would have to register at Nexus mods, it's free. Then the link to where all my screens are at:
https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/users/89461523?tab=user+images


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 1, 2020)

Designed a new workout plan...again. My biggest problem is there are not enough days in the week to do all the lifts I want to do. I love variety.

I seem to be stronger on pulls than pushes and my posture (and bench press max) is suffering as a result. 

Going to do twice a week pushes until I get straightened out like Forrest Gump.

So, I made a big ass list of all the lifts I like then I divided into Push-Compound, Push-Isolated, Pull-Compound, Pull-Isolated.

So workout will look something like this:

Monday

BB Bench Press
BB Squat
3 Compound Pushes
2 Isolated Pushes

Wednesday

BB Deadlift
BB Pendlay Row
3 Compound Pulls
2 Isolated Pulls

Friday

BB Bench Press
BB Squat
3 Compound Pushes
2 Isolated Pushes

Just going to work my way through my list of compound and isolated so they will be pretty damn random.

Once I get evened out I will alternate weeks between 2 push/1 pull and 2 pull/1 push.

Will not get to hit certain muscles (like biceps) as often as I would like until then but at least I will get the variety I like with time to recover.

Learned a few things I didn't know from reading this:
https://exrx.net/WeightTraining/Myths


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2020)

don't be as concerned with getting stuff done every 7 days. you body doesn't know how long a week is. I now with me thinking of getting stuff done within 8-10 days has always given me better results. but again, my body doesn't know its 8-10 days.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2020)

PZT said:


> don't be as concerned with getting stuff done every 7 days. you body doesn't know how long a week is. I now with me thinking of getting stuff done within 8-10 days has always given me better results. but again, my body doesn't know its 8-10 days.



That's a good point. Was actually considering going that route too, but I think I like what I'm doing. Was a great workout!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2020)

Monday - 11-02-20

Barbell Bench Press - 4 x 10
Barbell Squat - 4 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Incline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Hip Thrust - 2 x 10
Barbell Incline Shoulder Raise - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 4, 2020)

Wednesday - 11-04-20

Barbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 4 x 10
Barbell Pendlay Row - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Lateral Delt Row - 3 x 10
Barbell Shrug - 2 x 10
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 2 x 10
Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2020)

Friday - 11-06-20

Barbell Slight Incline Guilotine Bench Press - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Slight Decline Bench Press - 4 x 10
Dumbbell One Arm Shoulder Press - 4 x 10
Dumbbell 45 Degree Grip Fly - 3 x 10
Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP83bdxymmM


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 9, 2020)

Monday - 11-09-20

Dumbbell Push Sit Up - 3 x 10
Landmine Anti-Rotation - 3 x 10
Barbell Twist - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 3 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Lying Triceps Extension - 3 x 10
Plate Overhead Front Raise - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Calf Raise - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 10


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 10, 2020)

That's a big workout.  Have you recently changed your split?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> That's a big workout.  Have you recently changed your split?



Sort of. Narrowed down everything I want to do into push or pull. So within 8 days I will do:

Push Heavy - 3 x 10
Pull Light - 3 x 15
Push Light - 3 x 15
Pull Heavy - 3 x 10

Will have to do Pull Heavy day next so I can figure out the weights I need.

This way I get to hit muscles more than once a week.

Anyway if I counted right, you did more sets than me!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2020)

What rpe do you plan on hitting for heavy?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What rpe do you plan on hitting for heavy?



I don't know what the hell rpe is but it is as heavy as I can go without too many failed sets.

Did have a few failed sets and then I just drop smallest plate possible and finish.

Light is 20% less. Not really light just lighter than Heavy days.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice.
Saw that post on your last workout. That's a lot of work! 
Awesome opossum

Rate perceived exertion.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 11, 2020)

Wednesday - 11-11-20

Lying Leg Hip Raise - x 25
Barbell Rollout - x 5
Barbell Deadlift - 3 x 15
Trap Bar Shrug - 3 x 15
Landmine T-Bar Row - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Lateral Delt Raise - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 3 x 15
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 3 x 15


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 11-11-20
> 
> Lying Leg Hip Raise - x 25
> Barbell Rollout - x 5
> ...



That’s at least 2 full workouts of volume, for me at least. 

My guess is you’d be better off increasing the intensity and getting the volume way lower.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> That’s at least 2 full workouts of volume, for me at least.
> 
> My guess is you’d be better off increasing the intensity and getting the volume way lower.



The boy must grow to be a warrior.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2020)

I thought you were having trouble recovering? Has that improved? Yes, it seems like this is 2x what you had been doing in the recent past.

I'd think the change would hurt a bit adapting to that kind of volume.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I thought you were having trouble recovering? Has that improved? Yes, it seems like this is 2x what you had been doing in the recent past.
> 
> I'd think the change would hurt a bit adapting to that kind of volume.



I admit that it is too much volume, but I knew that before I started with it. 

Typical hypertrophy workout is 5 to 7 lifts, 3 to 4 sets of 8 to 12. 

I'm trying to lose weight so for me it is just more calories burned right now.

Lots of energy due to Cardarine. Didn't start dragging ass until the spider curls.

Then we had a blackout, so I had to wait to do my neck! 

On Tuesdays and Thursdays I am going for an hour long walk.

When I get my body fat percentage down, I will narrow it down.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2020)

That should help burn it off quick. Some people say lifting doesn't burn fat, you have to do cardio, and I find that to be complete BS for me personally. My body just eats up the calories from lifting. And if you time your rest intervals to keep your heart rate up, even better.

The problem comes with gaining muscle on a deficit and high volume. Uggghhh, this is where I plateud for a long time when I first started. I went like 6 months without getting much stronger or bigger. 

But you can probably do better than I did, I think you have way more knowledge, and that along with the cardarine should help you trim down quick.

My only thought would be to stop cutting when you get to about 15% BF because the difficulty curve seems to grow exponentially higher after that. For me I think the lowest I got to was 13% and didn't have the dietary discipline to get lower. But everyone's body is different.

What is your average daily calorie intake right now?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That should help burn it off quick. Some people say lifting doesn't burn fat, you have to do cardio, and I find that to be complete BS for me personally. My body just eats up the calories from lifting. And if you time your rest intervals to keep your heart rate up, even better.
> 
> The problem comes with gaining muscle on a deficit and high volume. Uggghhh, this is where I plateud for a long time when I first started. I went like 6 months without getting much stronger or bigger.
> 
> ...



20% calorie deficit, 2500 calories per day. Mostly less carbs. Occassionally skipping meals.

Most meals on non-workout days are extremely limited carbs.

Like for breakfast this morning I had a 4 egg ham and cheese omelette.

On workout days I make sure I have some carbs in me before, during, and after workout.

Got to for the insane workouts I'm doing! Have not lost any intensty.

If anything, I do more complexes with no rest in between. 

Complexed BB Squats with BB Bench Press...it's a killer, try it some time!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 13, 2020)

Friday 11-13-20

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 10
Landmine One Arm Overhead Press - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Bench Press - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 10

Was reading up on overtraining and decided to dial it down due to possibility of too much cortisol.


----------



## CJ (Nov 13, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Was reading up on overtraining and decided to dial it down due to possibility of too much cortisol.
> ]



I agree with you. I'd find it impossible for me personally to keep a high quality of effort for the number of sets I see some people do in a session. It would quickly turn into junk volume. 

Every so often I'll notice extra stuff has crept into my routine, and I'll have to do a spring cleaning, toss the junk.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I agree with you. I'd find it impossible for me personally to keep a high quality of effort for the number of sets I see some people do in a session. It would quickly turn into junk volume.
> 
> Every so often I'll notice extra stuff has crept into my routine, and I'll have to do a spring cleaning, toss the junk.



my latest ruitine consists of 

10 sets of 5 benchpress 10 sets of 5 squats eod. 

barbell bicep curls shrug supersets & calf raises every morning straight up off the cot.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 15, 2020)

Going to try a 5-day. 7 exercises per day. 3 sets of 10.

Monday - Shoulders and Traps
Tuesday - Chest and Triceps
Wednesday - Legs and Cardio
Thursday - Chest and Triceps
Friday - Back and Biceps

Will see what happens...


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2020)

Thats a lot of variations for pressing in 1 chest workout. 
I've always like to do something like; flat bench press and incline db press 1 session and the next, incline bench press and flat db press.
Or you can hit flat bench/flat db press, next session incline bench/incline db press.
Or even switch the 2nd movement to a hammerstrength.
Also I noticed you didn't incorporate any Flys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> The boy must grow to be a warrior.


Hahahahahahaha u funny bastard


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Thats a lot of variations for pressing in 1 chest workout.
> I've always like to do something like; flat bench press and incline db press 1 session and the next, incline bench press and flat db press.
> Or you can hit flat bench/flat db press, next session incline bench/incline db press.
> Or even switch the 2nd movement to a hammerstrength.
> Also I noticed you didn't incorporate any Flys.



My shoulders are beginning to pull forward from all the heavy back lifts. So I am trying to get them to pull back. Cannot do hammer strength at home with equipment I have. As far as the flys, they kind of mess with my shoulders so that's why I did extra db presses and dropped my elbows really low on every rep. This coming week will be a bit different.


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> My shoulders are beginning to pull forward from all the heavy back lifts. So I am trying to get them to pull back. Cannot do hammer strength at home with equipment I have. As far as the flys, they kind of mess with my shoulders so that's why I did extra db presses and dropped my elbows really low on every rep. This coming week will be a bit different.



I think you have that backwards. If your shoulders pull forward, you want to do MORE pulling movements than pushing movements. 

Think of all the benchpress specific guys, with the rolled forward shoulders. All they do is push, push, push.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah my trainer has always had me do a lot of rear delt work because of forward hunching shoulders.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I think you have that backwards. If your shoulders pull forward, you want to do MORE pulling movements than pushing movements.
> 
> Think of all the benchpress specific guys, with the rolled forward shoulders. All they do is push, push, push.



I just know that when I was young and had a rock hard chiseled chest, as my chest grew wider, my shoulders went back. I did not even do any back work because I did not know how to yet. My problem is not limited to my shoulders it is overall posture starting at the lower back.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah my trainer has always had me do a lot of rear delt work because of forward hunching shoulders.



Well my latest workout will have 3 lifts with the rear delt as the main muscle target. Which is more than I have ever done in my life.

I was examining my delts by flexing, using my fingers, and looking in the mirror and determined that my rear delts need the most work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I just know that when I was young and had a rock hard chiseled chest, as my chest grew wider, my shoulders went back. I did not even do any back work because I did not know how to yet. My problem is not limited to my shoulders it is overall posture starting at the lower back.



Our posture changes as we age though. You may (like me at 45 yrs now) be dealing with some posture issues that have nothing to do with what you did when you were young.

I know for me, having a sedentary lifestyle and working on computers was horrible for my posture. 

The back work I have done has helped me stand more upright, tightened up my shoulder blades, and rear delts have rounded my shoulders


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2020)

I used to hunch forward, back hurt to stand upright.
Watched a video on YouTube about how to re learn your posture, pretty simple stuff but over very little time my posture was corrected and back stopped hurting.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Our posture changes as we age though. You may (like me at 45 yrs now) be dealing with some posture issues that have nothing to do with what you did when you were young.
> 
> I know for me, having a sedentary lifestyle and working on computers was horrible for my posture.
> 
> The back work I have done has helped me stand more upright, tightened up my shoulder blades, and rear delts have rounded my shoulders



My degree is in IT. I am always on a computer! So yeah you are definitely right there.

My workout specifically targets the muscles mentioned by Jeff Cavaliere (and others) for fixing bad posture and rounded shoulders.

It is pretty balanced though. Only thing I am missing is a resistance band.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2020)

The point is to practice good posture. It will suck for a couple weeks but after that you will feel so much better. Unless you have serious issues.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I used to hunch forward, back hurt to stand upright.
> Watched a video on YouTube about how to re learn your posture, pretty simple stuff but over very little time my posture was corrected and back stopped hurting.



Going to take landmine overhead press out and put db chest fly into my routine and try to stop short of where it starts to hurt.

My anterior delts are the most developed anyway.

That will give me 3 presses total done twice a week. BB Bench Press, BB Close Grip Bench Press, and DB Incline Press.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2020)

Can't find the video I saw but this one seems legit...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Can't find the video I saw but this one seems legit...



I was occassionally doing doorway stretches because I like to target pec minor as much as possible.

Maybe my posture is not quite as bad as I thought because when I stand relaxed in front of mirror my ear lines up with my shoulders and my thumbs are pointed the right way.

Saved video anyway and going to do these everyday just to play it safe.

Thank you.


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2020)

It's sitting in front of the computer that is the issue, very common. I drive for a living, so I deal with a similar issue.

I used to have the hunched forward shoulders, and lower back pain. When I started working my back more, it all went away. I was probably doing 2x the back work than pushing movements.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 16, 2020)

Monday - 11-16-20

Shoulders and Traps

Barbell Rear Delt Row - 3 x 10
Trap Bar Shrug - 3 x 10
Barbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Reverse Fly - 3 x 10
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 18, 2020)

Vitamin C for Weight Loss

Strategies for healthy weight loss: from vitamin C to the glycemic response
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/15930480/

Muscle Feast Vitamin C - $17.99 - stronger than anything I could find on Amazon for this price
https://www.musclefeast.com/products/vitamin-c


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 18, 2020)

Resistance Weight Training With Endurance Training Improves Fat Loss
https://exrx.net/FatLoss/WT-End

One Exercise for 15 minutes + Weightlifting Routine

or

Two Exercises for 7.5 minutes + Weightlifting Routine


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 18, 2020)

Crossfit Exercises:

Kettlebell Two Arm Overhead Swing - Hamstrings and Anterior (Front) Delts
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Kettlebell/KBTwoArmOverheadSwing

Dumbbell Thruster - Quads and Anterior (Front) Delts
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Power/DBThruster


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 19, 2020)

Really appreciate all the comments and thanks from everyone.

Decided to discontinue this log.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, hope you keep up all the work you're doing man. It pays off, takes time, patience, persistence! Keep at it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, hope you keep up all the work you're doing man. It pays off, takes time, patience, persistence! Keep at it.



Oh yeah. Will absolutely keep going for as long as possible. Already seeing and feeling gains. Thanks to you and all others who have been supportive.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2020)

Def think you should keep the log even if you use it less/add less content.

You're doing great so don't stop if the log does

But keep up the hard work brother!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 19, 2020)

Good decision quitting the log, nobody wants to hear about you doing ghey crossfit. 
Start a new log when you get ur balls back.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Good decision quitting the log, nobody wants to hear about you doing ghey crossfit.
> Start a new log when you get ur balls back.



This log jumped the shark when it went to vitamin C for weight loss and crossfit :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2020)

Nothing wrong with vitamin c for energy or lifts that burn lots of calories.

You want to stay fat, be my guest. But this is the way to get shredded fast.

I guess putting heavy weights above your head is easy. I guess Olympic Lifting is ghey too.
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Power/BBThruster


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Nothing wrong with vitamin c for energy or lifts that burn lots of calories.
> 
> You want to stay fat, be my guest. But this is the way to get shredded fast.
> 
> ...



We're just messing with you bro.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 20, 2020)

Yea, my comment was obviously a joke. 
Take a chill pill and carry on with the thread brutha :32 (16):


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I used to hunch forward, back hurt to stand upright.
> Watched a video on YouTube about how to re learn your posture, pretty simple stuff but over very little time my posture was corrected and back stopped hurting.



 in my early days of lifting, purposely started to hunch.

my chest & lats grew faster than my back

so the hunch was a cover up for the flat back :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Nothing wrong with vitamin c for energy or lifts that burn lots of calories.
> 
> You want to stay fat, be my guest. But this is the way to get shredded fast.
> 
> ...



You switching to CF Skull? 

I don't hate it, I'm a fan!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You switching to CF Skull?
> 
> I don't hate it, I'm a fan!



NO! 

I'm in it for Bodybuilding with a capital B. Just currently in a cutting phase and adding one CF exercise per workout as a warmup to burn some extra calories. Trying to get rid of some extra flab around my mid section so that my abs will show. When I flex now they are starting to show which is a really good sign. Might start doing Renegade Rows as a finisher too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Yea, my comment was obviously a joke.
> Take a chill pill and carry on with the thread brutha :32 (16):



My cage is too easily rattled. I'm trying to be more thick-skinned but it's not easy for someone who has always just let the violence flow.

No problem. I just channel it into my workouts!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> We're just messing with you bro.



Try either of those CF lifts with a decent amount of weight. See how long you can make it.

Much better warmup than anything else I have tried. 

Will get the blood flowing which is good for muscle growth.

Closer to bodybuilding than jumping jacks or treadmill.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

I don't want anybody to see me doing that though, it looks ghey.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

That guy in the video looks like he has sucked thousands of dicks!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That guy in the video looks like he has sucked thousands of dicks!


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Try either of those CF lifts with a decent amount of weight. See how long you can make it.



I have, probably 10's of thousands of reps. Won't put any muscle on you, but great for conditioning. 

If you do try KB swings, do the Russian style. You can use more weight, and it's safer for the shoulders. Lights your glutes on fire!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't want anybody to see me doing that though, it looks ghey.



That's just some jerk wipe. If it helps you sleep better at night:


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

You want a conditioning workout, try this:

Alternate every minute, for 10 mins, 
Even Mins: 10 Barbell Thrusters @95lbs (suggested weight) 
Odd Mins: 10 Burpees over the Barbell. 

Every week, add an additional rep and 2 minutes. When you get to 15 reps and 20 minutes, enjoy. :32 (20):

I've got a million other CF style conditioning workouts if you'd like.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> That's just some jerk wipe. If it helps you sleep better at night:



It looks like he is smashing his nuts every time he goes between his legs.

My hunting buddy, who is an old man in crappy shape told me I should be doing these too.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It looks like he is smashing his nuts every time he goes between his legs.
> 
> My hunting buddy, who is an old man in crappy shape told me I should be doing these too.



KBs are actually a great tool. KB shoulder presses, many variations, are great. Front rack holds/carries/lunges, farmer carries, swings, get-ups, Snatches, clean and press, door stopper, they're very handy.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You want a conditioning workout, try this:
> 
> Alternate every minute, for 10 mins,
> Even Mins: 10 Barbell Thrusters @95lbs (suggested weight)
> ...



That's too much for me. I'm old, I smoke a lot, and get winded too easy.

My anterior delts are growing like weeds. My current military press is 75 lbs x 10.

But sounds like it would work good if I were able.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> KBs are actually a great tool. KB shoulder presses, many variations, are great. Front rack holds/carries/lunges, farmer carries, swings, get-ups, Snatches, clean and press, door stopper, they're very handy.



I know you will do pretty much any healthy excercise dude, and I have a ton of respect for you. And if you were my trainer standing there telling me to swing this goddamn kettle bell, I'd do it.

I'm not about to make myself look like a jackass though unless I've got a badass looking trainer there telling me what to do.

One time my kickboxing trainers made me put this headband on with a tennis ball hanging from a bouncy string, and I had to keep punching the ball and follow wherever it took me. I was like, "you're kidding right?" "You better not be filming this shit for youtube!" But they are the pros, so I did what I was told.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> That's too much for me. I'm old, I smoke a lot, and get winded too easy.
> 
> My anterior delts are growing like weeds. My current military press is 75 lbs x 10.
> 
> But sounds like it would work good if I were able.



It's scaleable. 

Drop it to 65 lbs, start at 8 mins. Work up, just like everything else. Hell, start with the barbell.

Or alternate Russian KB Swings with Goblet Squats every other minute with the Kettlebell. Do 30 seconds of work then 30 seconds of rest each minute. Or 20/40. Build up. Good conditioning piece.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It looks like he is smashing his nuts every time he goes between his legs.
> 
> My hunting buddy, who is an old man in crappy shape told me I should be doing these too.



If I were smashing my nuts I would not be doing them.

Yes yes to Obi Wan you must listen!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

The BB Thruster and DB Thruster are like doing squats and OHP together, neither of which is considered ghey looking when done separate.

Prefer overhead kettlebell swings because my anterior delts can handle it. But if you have weak shoulders, you can stop short of overhead.

Awesome stretch on hamstrings though. Great way to start leg day.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> The BB Thruster and DB Thruster are like doing squats and OHP together, neither of which is considered ghey looking when done separate.
> 
> Prefer overhead kettlebell swings because my anterior delts can handle it. But if you have weak shoulders, you can stop short of overhead.
> 
> Awesome stretch on hamstrings though. Great way to start leg day.



If you're using your shoulders, you're doing them wrong. It's ALL hips. The arms just merely tag along for the ride. It's a hard SNAP of the hips that powers the KB, not the arms. 

The problem some people have is shoulder impingement so going fully overhead with hands close is not ideal for those individuals.

And with the Russian style, you can use more weight, this getting a better glute/hams workout. Try it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you're using your shoulders, you're doing them wrong. It's ALL hips. The arms just merely tag along for the ride. It's a hard SNAP of the hips that powers the KB, not the arms.
> 
> The problem some people have is shoulder impingement so going fully overhead with hands close is not ideal for those individuals.
> 
> And with the Russian style, you can use more weight, this getting a better glute/hams workout. Try it.



I have tried it. But I'm doing it with a standard dumbbell and if I put bigger plates on I would lose my grip.

More TUT not going overhead. Me I need the little rest at the top.

Will just be going to failure with 50 lbs and then moving on to BB Hip Thrust.

Will post my workouts again starting Monday so you guys can see.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

Another jack wipe:
https://homegym-exercises.com/kettlebell_swings.html


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2020)

Missed the post where u apologized for acting like a vagina...
Whatever ur goals are we got you dude.
If you post something stupid you will have your brothers tell you its stupid. Thats what is great about this place.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Another jack wipe:
> https://homegym-exercises.com/kettlebell_swings.html



Note this part from your link... the motion comes from the hips - not the shoulders or arms - and gives momentum to the kettlebell.

It'll potentially save you from some issues. Use this info as you will.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Missed the post where u apologized for acting like a vagina...
> Whatever ur goals are we got you dude.
> If you post something stupid you will have your brothers tell you its stupid. Thats what is great about this place.



No ego lifting!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 23, 2020)

**** this place


----------



## Jin (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> **** this place



Why is that?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> **** this place



You tried to grab some chick-fil-a on a Sunday too, huh?

Open six days a week. What the fuk?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 23, 2020)

You know what I need from this forum? Support. Thanks. Endorsements. That's it.

If I cannot get it here I will go somewhere else.

We should be able to share info without being treated like shit for it.

If I have a question I ask.

I don't need anybody tearing me down. I need people building me up.

I am a former college athlete who has been lifting on and off for 36 years.

I may not know everything but I do know some.

If you don't have anything nice to say, leave me the fuk alone.

Going to just start ignoring people who can't be respectful.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 23, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> You tried to grab some chick-fil-a on a Sunday too, huh?
> 
> Open six days a week. What the fuk?



I have to admit that gave me a chuckle!


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher im not sure about other members and there ages but I grew up and spent my first few years in the gym with extreme shit talking and it made me feel apart of something and if it did get to me I used it as fuel even as far as thinking of such things staring at myself in the mirror before a set. I hope you stay around. I am trying to be more active here and like the back and fourth with the guys. My gym has became soft and miss how it use to be. It smells good and has way too many machines. I miss it smelling like piss and having the bare essentials. I hope you stay and accomplish all your fitness goals.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2020)

Respect is earned here . Saying fuk this place won’t get u any . Try learning more from guys who can take u to school instead of pissy fitting


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> **** this place



I wish I had the energy to troll to this guy
Would be nice to continually see the anger in
his text...


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2020)

With all the KB and shoulder talk recently, I'd thought I'd share a few exercises which I found to carry over greatly to the strict press, great both as a finishing exercise or as an activation before heavy pressing. Tall Kneeling and Half Kneeling presses. They help you learn to keep your ribcage locked down, and core tight, to not break at the lower back and bleed power. There's a good video in this article.. 

https://www.syattfitness.com/mass-g...ng-and-tall-kneeling-dumbbell-shoulder-press/

If you can do these with KBs, I'd recommend that over DBs, but both will work. There's just something about the KB that feels better, I can't explain why though. Just keep the bell on the outside of the wrist if you use them. 

For an even greater challenge, and to test your shoulder mobility, do those exercises seated on the floor, both legs straight out in front of you. You won't be able to lean back to leverage the movement, you have to stay completely stacked to use any decent weight.

Turkish getups(performed properly) with a KB are fantastic too. A great primer...


----------



## TODAY (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> You know what I need from this forum? Support. Thanks. Endorsements. That's it.
> 
> If I cannot get it here I will go somewhere else.
> 
> ...


So, uh...

You might wanna spend some time considering why you so deeply crave praise from strangers on a niche internet forum.

This is serious advice and not meant as a tear-down.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Week 1 = 6RM = strength/hypertrophy
> Week 2 = 8RM = hypertrophy
> Week 3 = 10RM = hypertrophy
> Week 4 = 20RM = endurance/recovery
> ...




barbell seated calf raises! Yes!, I never thought of that! Thanks man! Good log.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> With all the KB and shoulder talk recently, I'd thought I'd share a few exercises which I found to carry over greatly to the strict press, great both as a finishing exercise or as an activation before heavy pressing. Tall Kneeling and Half Kneeling presses. They help you learn to keep your ribcage locked down, and core tight, to not break at the lower back and bleed power. There's a good video in this article..
> 
> https://www.syattfitness.com/mass-gain/exercise-video-of-the-week-half-kneeling-and-tall-kneeling-dumbbell-shoulder-press/
> 
> ...



Thank you CJ. Pretty much set with what I want to do though. Only thing I may occassionally change now are delt focus and sets and reps.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2020)

Monday - Chest and Triceps

Dumbbell Renegade Row - Compound - Pull - (10) - Triceps Brachii, Pectoralis Major, Latissimus Dorsi, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Teres Major, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Anterior), Rectus Abdominis
2 x 10

Dumbbell Squeeze Press - chest warmup
2 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
3 x 10

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
2 x 10

Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
2 x 10

Dumbbell Chest Fly - Isolated - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Biceps Brachii (Short Head)
2 x 10

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
2 x 10

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2020)

TODAY said:


> So, uh...
> 
> You might wanna spend some time considering why you so deeply crave praise from strangers on a niche internet forum.
> 
> This is serious advice and not meant as a tear-down.



Posts were in response to a pm I received that got me pissed. I should not have put them in my log.


----------

